# Columbia University MFA Fall 2016



## granados_1111 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello everyone!

Application deadline is on the horizon and I wanted to create a thread for all of us interested in the Columbia MFA film program.

Please share any tips or opinions you have heard and I hope we can meet next fall in NYC!


----------



## Chris W (Oct 18, 2015)

btw - I voted professor as I think a school would appreciate a reference in regards to the students qualities shown in a learning environment. 

However for a job - obviously a working professional. At least that's my opinion.


----------



## Indigo (Oct 19, 2015)

Well most schools require 3 letters, some 2, but none ask for only 1, so I think it's best to have at least one of each. For the schools that take 2 I'm using a professor, and a supervisor/professor I worked for during undergrad. For the third letter at schools that take 3, I'm using someone I worked with after I graduated.


----------



## katavi08 (Oct 27, 2015)

What program is everyone applying for? I'm applying to creative producing.


----------



## granados_1111 (Oct 27, 2015)

katavi08 said:


> What program is everyone applying for? I'm applying to creative producing.


 
Directing/screenwriting

How is your application going?


----------



## katavi08 (Oct 27, 2015)

granados_1111 said:


> Directing/screenwriting
> 
> How is your application going?


Pretty good. I still need to write the dramatic scene, but everything else is pretty set; Just need to revise a couple of things. You?


----------



## granados_1111 (Oct 27, 2015)

katavi08 said:


> Pretty good. I still need to write the dramatic scene, but everything else is pretty set; Just need to revise a couple of things. You?



Pretty good too. 

I have the scene, but I'm missing the autobiography. I've read that is like 60% of the application, so I'm a bit nervous about it.


----------



## katavi08 (Oct 27, 2015)

granados_1111 said:


> Pretty good too.
> 
> I have the scene, but I'm missing the autobiography. I've read that is like 60% of the application, so I'm a bit nervous about it.


Oh really? It's so hard to tell with all these schools what pieces of the application they put more wait on. For some, the emphasis is more on the essay/personal statement while others pay more attention to the creative portfolio materials.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Oct 28, 2015)

Hey everyone, I am a current First Year Dir/Scr Fellow at Columbia. Last year there were quite a few people who helped me along the way, so I want to return the favor. If anyone has questions, reply in this thread and maybe I can help.


----------



## granados_1111 (Oct 28, 2015)

Patrick Clement said:


> Hey everyone, I am a current First Year Dir/Scr Fellow at Columbia. Last year there were quite a few people who helped me along the way, so I want to return the favor. If anyone has questions, reply in this thread and maybe I can help.



Hello Patrick! Thanks for helping applicant over here.

Any tips for the application process? What aspects of a student/filmmaker do consider resonates with professors over there?


----------



## katavi08 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey Patrick!
Thank you for offering the help/advice! Any tips on the application process would be really helpful! What do they look for in a student? 
Thanks!


----------



## han (Oct 30, 2015)

Patrick Clement said:


> Hey everyone, I am a current First Year Dir/Scr Fellow at Columbia. Last year there were quite a few people who helped me along the way, so I want to return the favor. If anyone has questions, reply in this thread and maybe I can help.


Hi Pat, good to see you in here


----------



## Chris W (Oct 30, 2015)

I added Columbia to the film school review system:














 Columbia University - Screenwriting/Directing (M.F.A.)


	 					The mission of the Film MFA in Screenwriting/Directing is to rigorously train storytellers in film, television and digital media.
					


FilmSchool.org
Oct 30, 2015








4.00 star(s)





Reviews: 1
Questions: 2
Category: New York






It'd be awesome if you could write a quick review for the school based on your experience with it so far. You can give it a star rating, list pros, cons, etc...


----------



## Patrick Clement (Oct 30, 2015)

granados_1111 said:


> Hello Patrick! Thanks for helping applicant over here.
> 
> Any tips for the application process? What aspects of a student/filmmaker do consider resonates with professors over there?





katavi08 said:


> Hey Patrick!
> Thank you for offering the help/advice! Any tips on the application process would be really helpful! What do they look for in a student?
> Thanks!



I can't really speak about what the school is looking for, since I'm not privy to that process, but I can offer some incite into my current class make up. Maybe there is something common among us, but to be honest I don't know what it is. 

The current class is made up of a wide variety of cultural backgrounds, geographical backgrounds, work experience, gender and age. Really, it is a very diverse group. I think Columbia has gone out of its way to make their classes diverse and it shows. I really like many of the east Asian students and their work. My classmates keep impressing me, like everyday. I went in having high expectations, so take that as you may. 

As an applicant, I came in with some professional experience, quite a bit of "life" experience, a strong portfolio film and a slightly sub 3.0GPA. 

I spent time on my application, wrote a sort of non-traditional essay and had two academic and one non-academic LOR. I am a comfortable interviewee and I was very interested in story, character and writing. Although I am a directing concentrate. 

Not sure if that helps, but feel free to ask any other questions.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Oct 30, 2015)

han said:


> Hi Pat, good to see you in here


Han Solo is one of my brilliant classmates.


----------



## Boethius (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi, Patrick, thanks for answering questions! Columbia is a top school in my list. I was wondering, how do you crew Columbia student films? Are the technical positions hired out, or do you use fellow MFA students?


----------



## katavi08 (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info Patrick! Could you talk a little bit about the structure of the program? Columbia is one of my top choices, but my concern is how I'm going to pay for it/afford to live in NYC. I know they don't allow students to take classes on a part-time basis, so if I were to attend I wouldn't be able to get a full-time job. They also seem to discourage students from taking part-time work as the program is so intensive. I'm not sure how I could afford classes and living expenses without some income. :/ 
Could you speak to this a little? How do you and other students deal with this?
Thanks!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Nov 4, 2015)

Boethius said:


> Hi, Patrick, thanks for answering questions! Columbia is a top school in my list. I was wondering, how do you crew Columbia student films? Are the technical positions hired out, or do you use fellow MFA students?


I see that you are a Producing candidate. We may have different needs since I am a Dir/Screenwriting Fellow. I can't speak to a future class, but this years class seems pretty good about crewing for each others exercises. This semester (our first semester) we will do about 4-5 short exercises. These are as simple or complex as we want them to be. It seems most people find their crew person-to-person, but they have also found crew by just asking in our FB group. 

Of course the exercises are only 3-4 hours of crewing, so I do not know how it will shake out with bigger projects. We shoot a 3-5 min "bigger" exercise over Winter Break. We are allowed to hire for bigger projects, but we are limited to a budget. If you have friends, they are always welcome to work on your sets, as far as I know. 

I have noticed there is very little overlap between years. I am sure there are some first years working with second years, but I dont believe alot of that goes on. I think this is actually a real weakness with the program. 



katavi08 said:


> Thanks for the info Patrick! Could you talk a little bit about the structure of the program? Columbia is one of my top choices, but my concern is how I'm going to pay for it/afford to live in NYC. I know they don't allow students to take classes on a part-time basis, so if I were to attend I wouldn't be able to get a full-time job. They also seem to discourage students from taking part-time work as the program is so intensive. I'm not sure how I could afford classes and living expenses without some income. :/
> Could you speak to this a little? How do you and other students deal with this?
> Thanks!


I think everyone has different financial situations. Personally, I have no family helping me or savings, so I had to borrow tuition and living expenses. The Grad Plus Loan allows borrowers to receive FULL cost of attendance. This includes tuition and expenses listed by Columbia. (http://arts.columbia.edu/tuition-and-fees) But with the cost of living in NYm even after taking a COlumbia Apt ($1400/mo) The budget is tight. I get by, but barely. You should take serious inventory of your financial needs and ask yourself "is this worth it?" I am borrowing about $80,000/yr for the MFA program. Is this smart? Who knows. Maybe I should jump off a bridge? Kidding. Sort of. 

As far as work, I am a workaholic and always have had two + jobs or owned my own business, so long hours and meeting deadlines has never been a problem for me. You should ask yourself honestly if you would be able to work 20 hours a week , or more and still take advantage of the program. There is no point in working like a dog, to be in a program you wanted, just eeking by. 

Good questions.


----------



## seok (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi guys! How's everyone doing with your application? I have a question on visual submission. Do you think it's better to stick to one short film of our best work or include two or three films to add in some varieties? My favorite work is done 2 years ago a bit old compare to others.. What are you guys submitting?


----------



## katavi08 (Nov 5, 2015)

I've been going back and forth on the visual submissions myself. Originally, I was going to submit two pieces, but now I think I might just submit the stronger of the two. I'll probably change my mind again though before submitting my application.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Nov 12, 2015)

I am curious though if there are any student who worked previously in the industry before going for an MFA. I've been a PA and an Assistant Director since I was in undergrad  (Yah Michigan Tax incentives! Boo they're gone now) so I know my way around sets of all size really well and feel very at home in the film industry. I wonder if that could possibly be a deterrent to my acceptance though? Would a school prefer someone who is a blank slate compared to someone who has that sort of knowledge? or the other way around?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Nov 12, 2015)

Oh and I forgot to ask, would it be strange if my treatment was inspired by the 3 pg scene selection I wrote for the application? It got my juices flowing.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 12, 2015)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I wonder if that could possibly be a deterrent to my acceptance though?



I couldn't imagine how that could have any negative affect in my opinion.


----------



## katavi08 (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't think your prior film experience will hurt your application at all! I wish I had more experience I could put on my resume. I think at the end of day they are looking for strong storytellers. 
As far as the treatment goes, I don't think it would be weird to have it be similar to the three page film scenario. That being said, I do know they mention on their website that the treatment should not be the same as the dramatic writing or video samples...I don't know if this is also true for the film scenario. Might be worth a call or email just to double check?


----------



## Chris W (Nov 13, 2015)

katavi08 said:


> Might be worth a call or email just to double check?


Good idea... if you do please share here.

We could also add the info to the FAQ on the school's page:

http://www.filmschool.org/filmschools/columbia-university-school-of-the-arts.18/


----------



## Patrick Clement (Nov 13, 2015)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Oh and I forgot to ask, would it be strange if my treatment was inspired by the 3 pg scene selection I wrote for the application? It got my juices flowing.


From the first year, just my personal experience, students work on a variety of projects, scripts, ect. If I were to write something different for each submission (and I did) it would be to showcase a complimenting ability or interest. Why not take advantage of this opportunity?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Nov 13, 2015)

Chris W said:


> Good idea... if you do please share here.
> 
> We could also add the info to the FAQ on the school's page:
> 
> http://www.filmschool.org/filmschools/columbia-university-school-of-the-arts.18/





Patrick Clement said:


> From the first year, just my personal experience, students work on a variety of projects, scripts, ect. If I were to write something different for each submission (and I did) it would be to showcase a complimenting ability or interest. Why not take advantage of this opportunity?



Regardless of if I do wind up using the new idea, I think I will ask them. I'll be sure to add the response they give. 
I think you make a good point Patrick; with how often these schools talk about storytelling, showcasing multiple ideas generated at different times seems like it would be a smart play. I do like the idea, but I can always use it in a different treatment.


----------



## Johnny Cee (Nov 14, 2015)

I got to the interview stage last year and will be trying again this year! Fingers crossed for the best, I've made significant improvements to my application. I also made the thread for last year's applicants, thank you to the one who made it this year!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Nov 23, 2015)

Well I got a response. They said 
"You can certainly submit a treatment that is inspired by the scenario you chose." I'll add it to the FAQ. I'm not sure if I'll wind up using the treatment idea, but it's at least something to have on hand for applications and writing samples going forwards.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 23, 2015)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I'll add it to the FAQ.


You have a FAQ?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Nov 23, 2015)

haha. I totally misread your post from before about adding it to the FAQ for Columbia, I thought there was a way for me to do that for the forum. Oops.


----------



## granados_1111 (Nov 23, 2015)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I am curious though if there are any student who worked previously in the industry before going for an MFA. I've been a PA and an Assistant Director since I was in undergrad  (Yah Michigan Tax incentives! Boo they're gone now) so I know my way around sets of all size really well and feel very at home in the film industry. I wonder if that could possibly be a deterrent to my acceptance though? Would a school prefer someone who is a blank slate compared to someone who has that sort of knowledge? or the other way around?



Hi! I've got prior professional experience as well. Both as a PA and a personal assistant in LA.
I think the only think we have to be clear about is the reason why you want to enter an MFA even after having on set experience.

I don't know, what do you think about this?


----------



## granados_1111 (Nov 23, 2015)

Since I graduated I've mainly produced medium sized music videos with quality production. I don't know if I should submit this as a video sample or just shoot the visual exercise.

Any suggestions?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Nov 23, 2015)

I feel the same way. I have so much production experience that I think in my personal statements I really want to emphasize why I'm changing gears. I am still turning in my DGA book  even though I'm applying for my MFA because I love that I can have a 'day job' in film that I enjoy while pursuing the part of it that I'm passionate about. I think we should just make it clear that production experience can enhance our other abilities.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 23, 2015)

IndecisiveElle said:


> haha. I totally misread your post from before about adding it to the FAQ for Columbia, I thought there was a way for me to do that for the forum. Oops.



We could totally do that. I could add it. Reply here with what you want me to add and I'll add it.


----------



## Chris W (Nov 23, 2015)

IndecisiveElle said:


> haha. I totally misread your post from before about adding it to the FAQ for Columbia, I thought there was a way for me to do that for the forum. Oops.



I just saw my post about it - totally forgot... I added it to the FAQ... let me know if I added your new info correctly... I formulated it from a bunch of posts.


----------



## Paul J. (Nov 23, 2015)

Talking about personal statements, the one assignement I find myself struggling with the most, do you think it is a make-or-brake document? In the sense that is it the first thing they read and the last thing they review of your application if it doesn't do the trick? Would be harsh.


----------



## granados_1111 (Nov 23, 2015)

Paul J. said:


> Talking about personal statements, the one assignement I find myself struggling with the most, do you think it is a make-or-brake document? In the sense that is it the first thing they read and the last thing they review of your application if it doesn't do the trick? Would be harsh.



I don't think Columbia asks for a Personal Statement (or am I wrong? :/). But for what I've read, the autobiography accounts for a large portion of the application.


----------



## Paul J. (Nov 23, 2015)

Is that not the same thing as personal statement or statement of intent? Kinda labelled them as the same since "there is no correct format" and basically it is the document to get a sence of you as an applicant. Or am I way off here?


----------



## katavi08 (Nov 23, 2015)

The autobiographical essay is Columbia's equivalent of a personal/artistic statement.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Nov 23, 2015)

I have the impression they're looking for a creative styled, more personal, less formal statement of purpose. I agree with you assessment. It's the hardest part for myself as well. I mentioned in the other grad school thread I can talk about myself all day long but I find it a lot harder to write about myself. I'm nervous hearing it accounts for a large portion of their decision.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Nov 26, 2015)

I had a really great break-through in my autobiography essay. I'm feeling really good about it now because it's coming from a very personal and more meaningful place now. How is everyone else doing in the home stretch!?


----------



## Paul J. (Nov 26, 2015)

Haven't been able to pull away from work to put more effort into it  So it is more or less the same. I'm struggling whether or not to keep my "this is the kind of films I'd like to make" section in or just leave film out of the equation. It's not super long, but I felt it would be nice to give a sense of what kind of films I'd like to make. Then again, it might also be a pitfall if the school do



IndecisiveElle said:


> I am curious though if there are any student who worked previously in the industry before going for an MFA.



I've worked in the industry somewhat, but I have been drifting away from film and towards commercial stuff which isn't really what I want to do. I've worked as a PA, Production Coordinator, Production Manager in some features and tv-series and then producer, director and writer in some shorts and a slew of internet & tv commercials. Though not in the States where I feel I want to build a career. Also, I am lacking a formal education in directing so I've always felt I'm making it up as I go. So far so good, though


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Nov 28, 2015)

@Paul J. 
Finished my bio! I'm really happy with it now. I sent it to a few people to read over and I was really satisfied with their feedback on it. 

Sounds like we have pretty similar backgrounds! Maybe we'll get to work on projects together at Columbia this fall


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Nov 29, 2015)

Hi!

Thanks for creating this thread. Second time applicant here, I applied back in 2013 for fall 2014(screenwriting/directing) and went as far as getting an interview but obviously no further  I see that some people have the same questions I do.
I've worked as Assistant Director, I was told that it was a good thing to apply having some experience in a related field but I'm still a bit worried that it is not true.
As far a recommenders go, I graduated in june 2014 so over a year ago, and all my recommenders are working professionals that I have recently worked with, I felt that they would be more able to write me a good recommendation than an old teacher, especially since my BA was not a BA in Film.
So... I hope I made the right decision. I sent my application yesterday, it feels like 2 years ago, after the stress of not getting it done in time, now the wait...
Good luck everyone!

(ps : anyone else from France here?)


----------



## Chris W (Nov 29, 2015)

C. Anna Belly said:


> (ps : anyone else from France here?)


I'm not... but I studied in Grenoble for a year while at Boston University.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm really excited about how many of us have background as PAs and ADs


----------



## Paul J. (Nov 29, 2015)

@IndecisiveElle 
You never know! I kind of would love to get to know people on the forums here and end up going to school with some. It would greatly help hopping over and starting from scratch to even know someone "virtually"  

@C. Anna Belly 
I'm sure you made the right choice with your recommenders. I had one prof as a recommender, but that is only because I have kind of formed a mentor relationship with him after graduating as well. I felt that he is the single most important person in helping me develop my storytelling skills so far - so it was kind of a no-brainer. Not sure what you meant with having field experience not possibly being a positive thing? I can't think of why it would work against you.


----------



## HaleyW (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm applying to be in screenwriting, and I see no where to put my resume. On the website it only says "*Creative Producing applicants must ALSO submit a current resumé." *So does that put me in the clear, if not, where do I upload the resume? I've gone through this application top to bottom and there's no where! But I don't want to have my application dismissed since I may be missing a crucial step.. help???? good luck to everyone


----------



## Boethius (Nov 29, 2015)

HaleyW said:


> So does that put me in the clear, if not, where do I upload the resume?



Probably not required, but you might call their admissions to check.

I do think it's a good idea to include related experience, if you can. I'm using the "Additional Information" section to drop in a bunch of resume and creative portfolio stuff.


----------



## HaleyW (Nov 29, 2015)

Other than the additional information to explain any mishaps on a report card or official file on you, I couldn't see where to put info! I got way too antsy and sent it, since I've been working on it since the summer! But hopefully I made my experience clear enough in my autobiography. Thanks for the response and good luck  


Boethius said:


> Probably not required, but you might call their admissions to check.
> 
> I do think it's a good idea to include related experience, if you can. I'm using the "Additional Information" section to drop in a bunch of resume and creative portfolio stuff.


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Nov 30, 2015)

@Chris Wright 
Haha close enough I guess... 

@IndecisiveElle  Yeah me too! Somehow it didn't seem to be the case when I first applied 2 years ago, not on this forum anyway.. but maybe I paid less attention to it back then because I had only briefly worked as script supervisor for short films.

@Paul J. 
Yeah I figured if I did have a special relationship to a teacher that would be an obvious choice but I don't haha. 
Regardind the professional experience it's not that I thought it could be a bad thing but since some people were asking themselves that question I started to worry. I'm not so worried about it now anyway!


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Nov 30, 2015)

HaleyW said:


> I'm applying to be in screenwriting, and I see no where to put my resume. On the website it only says "*Creative Producing applicants must ALSO submit a current resumé." *So does that put me in the clear, if not, where do I upload the resume? I've gone through this application top to bottom and there's no where! But I don't want to have my application dismissed since I may be missing a crucial step.. help???? good luck to everyone



I think the resumé is only a requirement for Creative Producing applicants. I'm screewriting/directing and did not have to submit my resumé.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Nov 30, 2015)

I heard back from my final recommendation! As I suspected he's just been really busy, but he's sending it out today. I'm so relieved! Time to hit the official submit button


----------



## Paul J. (Nov 30, 2015)

Go @IndecisiveElle , go! 

For some reason, recommendation letters were the toughest part for me. It was the one part where it was kind of "out of my hands" and they are also the only "outsiders" who know of my application. Kind of want to start touting about it only if I get in  

What kind of professional relationship do you guys have to your recommenders, if I may ask?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Dec 1, 2015)

Paul J. said:


> Go @IndecisiveElle , go!
> 
> For some reason, recommendation letters were the toughest part for me. It was the one part where it was kind of "out of my hands" and they are also the only "outsiders" who know of my application. Kind of want to start touting about it only if I get in
> 
> What kind of professional relationship do you guys have to your recommenders, if I may ask?



Totally agree. I have told some close personal friends from the film world that I'm applying and of course my family and significant other but I've made no 'general' announcement to the broad group of friends I have. I feel the same way. I've gotten some negative pushback from a few friends who are in the film industry as non-union crew members and department heads who don't understand why I'd pursue advancing my career this way. "If you want to write then just save yourself the money and go be  a writer" has been their advice and I laugh and laugh and think to myself if it was that easy then everyone would be doing it. 

I had one academic recommendation from a professor who became my mentor. My professional recommendations are from a director I worked for and a 1st AD. Both are well respected and have some recognition in the community at large. As does the film  that we have worked on together when I was a PA for them. I've worked for the AD since and stayed in close touch with the director.  I may switch up the professional recommendations based on the schools I'm applying to but they made sense for Columbia. The director is also a Columbia MFA  alumnus (which I actually didn't know until after I asked him to write it and he's so humble, I actually found out eventually from digging in their website).


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Dec 1, 2015)

@Paul J. 
Totally agree! The fact that recommendations were out of my hands felt very stressful even though all my letters were submitted by my recommenders even before I was done with my bio haha.
Personally I had 2 directors I worked with and a producer write me a recommendation. They're all french but pretty well respected and they know me well so I'm hoping for the best )


----------



## granados_1111 (Dec 2, 2015)

Paul J. said:


> Go @IndecisiveElle , go!
> 
> For some reason, recommendation letters were the toughest part for me. It was the one part where it was kind of "out of my hands" and they are also the only "outsiders" who know of my application. Kind of want to start touting about it only if I get in
> 
> What kind of professional relationship do you guys have to your recommenders, if I may ask?



I agree as well. Although as @C. Anna Belly mentioned before, two out of three recommendation letters were submitted a month before the application was due haha. The third one was submitted by mail, so I'm kind of worried about that one getting lost or something.

As for my recommenders, I chose professionals I had worked with. I got a recommendation from a director, a producer and a cinematographer, being the last the most renowned out of the three; so I hope that gives some plus to my application.

How is everyone feeling now? Do you know when should we expect to hear from Columbia?


----------



## C. Anna Belly (Dec 2, 2015)

@granados_1111 Don't worry I'm sure the letter was well received 

As for when we should expect to hear from Columbia, here's how it went when I applied 2 years ago : I think the first ones to be contacted for an interview received an email as early as the end of january/beginning of february. It might have been a couple of weeks later but that seems about right. Now, if you don't receive anything around that time : DO NOT PANICK  I was contacted for an interview on exactly march 18th, when I thought all hope was lost!! I think they divide the applications into groups or whatever and mine was part of the last group which is why I was contacted so late...
However, I don't think they extend interview invitations past april...
I got the rejection email on april 3rd, so very shortly after the interview. I'm guessing it will be about the same this year, even though nothing is set in stone.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Dec 2, 2015)

Fun fact about our recommendations we've all been anxious about - my final one was submitted last night at 10:30PM Pacific, so I emailed today asking if that was ok. Their response was that recommendations are accepted up to a week after the application deadline. Sure which that information was anywhere on their website. I combed the whole thing as best as my anxious mind could last night. Either way, I guess it worked out and I have exactly who I wanted. 


The automated response I got when I submitted my application said final decisions would go out by mid-March so it's good to know that may not actually be the case. I know I'll be keeping my eyes pealed for any sign of communication from them though! I'm also planning a visit, possibly as soon as next week to help put a face to the name and check out the campus too. I want to do that for all three of my choices, but NYC is the easiest because my family loves to go there.


----------



## Paul J. (Dec 2, 2015)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I'm also planning a visit, possibly as soon as next week to help put a face to the name and check out the campus too. I want to do that for all three of my choices, but NYC is the easiest because my family loves to go there.



Take tons of pictures and if you get a current student to tour you around ask millions of questions! What film facilities do they have on campus? What equipment? What is the regular day in the program? What companies do they have tight internship ties with? How much cooperation do they do with other art departments? Would be great if you could post it all here. If it feels too extreme, you can always PM me. I'll buy you lunch once we are both in Columbia


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Dec 3, 2015)

@Paul J. If we both get in, I'm sure there will be lunches and libations! I was on a commercial  (with a NYC production company which was fun) this week but my attention will be back to grad school tomorrow and I'll hopefully get a trip planned out. I'll be sure to let you know what shakes out.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 4, 2015)

@IndecisiveElle I've converted this thread about the school to a "WikiPost"

http://www.filmschool.org/threads/columbia-university-school-of-the-arts.24693/

That means the members can edit that thread with information that they've found that is pertinent to the school. (for your FAQ stuff)

Any "verified member" (ie you have to have posted a couple of threads to prove your not a spammer) can edit the WikiPosts.

I'm probably going to clean up the school pages a little bit... lose the tabs for tuition, contact info, and FAQ and move that info to the main page.


----------



## Adam Lee (Dec 18, 2015)

Hello everyone and happy holidays! 
I've applied to the directing/screenwriting MFA program and I can't wait to hear back from them! It would be pretty cool if those of us on this thread get accepted and we all end up working together...
a great idea for a student film lol!


----------



## Healthy Choice (Dec 21, 2015)

Paul J. said:


> Take tons of pictures and if you get a current student to tour you around ask millions of questions! What film facilities do they have on campus? What equipment? What is the regular day in the program? What companies do they have tight internship ties with? How much cooperation do they do with other art departments? Would be great if you could post it all here. If it feels too extreme, you can always PM me. I'll buy you lunch once we are both in Columbia




Hey, I went to NYC not too long ago (first time) and visited NYU and Columbia. I don't have a lot of pictures but I'll post some impressions. Anyone with more experience with the schools, feel free to chime in/correct me. A little background, I was born on the East Coast but have lived in the Midwest all my life. I've been to mostly private, small-medium sized schools my entire life and I think that is somewhat why I've gravitated toward Columbia and the East Coast in general. 

I loved Columbia's campus. It's beautiful, quaint, and seems slightly off from the general NYC hustle and bustle. It reminded me a lot of the places I had gone to school. I only went into the building with the film department and other fine arts concentrations. Film mainly takes place on 1.5-2 floors and a bunch of different classrooms and computer labs. Honestly, if you've been to college, you pretty much know the setup. I was given a tour by a 2nd year Producing major and was very impressed with her ability to answer all my questions. I don't have too much else to add. It was mostly what I expected, which was good. The students seem to mostly come from working backgrounds like me and have a lot of support from other students and working staff (one of their professors had a major film release the next day and still managed to teach and mentor). There didn't seem to be a ton of collaboration between different fine arts concentrations, but a lot within the film department (classmates seem pretty close as the spend a good amount of time together and even do a first year acting class with each other!), which I attribute to the busy class schedules. I can't remember whether or not they had a studio, but I know there wasn't an audio facility.

NYU struck me as...maybe not radically different than Columbia, but maybe flashier in its approach. One thing to note, I did not have a graduate tour; there was a mix up (plus, NYU was slightly less flexible when it came to graduate tours) and I was given a tour with an undergrad, who did a fantastic job answering the questions relevant to her experience). The campus is closer to Times Square and therefore right in the middle of the busyness I've come to associate with NYC. Not necessarily as scenic unless urban landscapes are your thing. However, the film department seemed new on the inside with about 4 floors, if I remember correctly, that served both undergrad and grad, that are lined with movie posters of films staff and students either worked on or had prominent roles in, which was pretty cool. They had one or two stations where students could access equipment and a few studios with students collaborating on their films. The equipment seems pretty up to date and according to the tour guide, NYU seems pretty interested in getting it into your hands as soon as you walk in their doors. 

Both schools really impressed me, especially with how well adjusted and diverse their student bodies seem. Honestly, I wasn't too obsessed with how easy it will be to get a job in the industry, so my questions centered more around my place in the student experience. Once again, this is my impression, but Columbia strikes me as the kind of place where it would be really helpful to have a good plan going in on the types of things you want to create because their curriculum seems geared toward a more meticulous honing of your voice and becoming a well rounded filmmaker, especially in the current landscape of independent filmmaking. NYU impressed me more than I thought it would, probably because I think it would be slightly outside of my comfort zone, but it seems students at NYU both grad and undergrad do a lot more production as a means to acquaint students with muscle memory of filmmaking. The tour guide mentioned a course in which a group of students rotate roles for a semester in making something like 20 films or something. 

I hope this helps and I also hope this doesn't detract from either school, as that was nowhere close to my intention. Like I said, I really like Columbia a lot, but seeing NYU in person has made me rethink my application pool and what I think I can benefit most from.


----------



## katavi08 (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice review! My experience visiting both schools was very similar to yours. Columbia seems much more focused on helping you create a strong, artistic voice as a filmmaker, while NYU is more focused on making sure their students are fluent in all aspects of the film making process. When I had my tour at Columbia I was shown around by a producing student, and she asked me what other schools I was looking at. I mentioned NYU, and she responded: "oh, I don't really like NYU. They're too commercial." I know part of her job is to sell Columbia, but I found this response very interesting. 

All in all, I think both are great schools, but they do seem to have different approaches to teaching film.


----------



## Boethius (Dec 21, 2015)

katavi08 said:


> I mentioned NYU, and she responded: "oh, I don't really like NYU. They're too commercial." I know part of her job is to sell Columbia, but I found this response very interesting.



Frozen and X-Men 3 are not commercial?

I don't like the mindset that draws quality distinctions between indie vs. commercial film. I want to tell stories that I care deeply about, and I also want to make a good living. I don't think the two have to be exclusive.

My main concern is going to an institution that will help me be the best storyteller I can be. It's one of the reasons why I find MFAs at both Columbia and NYU really compelling--there are filmmakers from both programs successfully pursuing their interests in a variety of genres.


----------



## Paul J. (Jan 3, 2016)

Due to a hectic end of 2015, I've been away from the boards for a while and positively surprised to see the answers here! Seems like both options are good ones and getting into either one would be awesome! I am kinda also turned off about the "indie/artsy vs commercial" attitude. And to be honest - I think I'd be way happier working on the next Indiana Jones than say a sad story following the ownership of abandoned high heels starting from the early 1900's up until today. Not to say the latter couldn't still make of an interesting film  

I want to end up in a program that encourages and helps students follow their own path and not downplay any sort of films. Also one with the resources for students the best possible work they can. Sounds like both the schools might have that going for them.


----------



## Adam Lee (Jan 5, 2016)

Patrick Clement said:


> Hey everyone, I am a current First Year Dir/Scr Fellow at Columbia. Last year there were quite a few people who helped me along the way, so I want to return the favor. If anyone has questions, reply in this thread and maybe I can help.


HI Patrick,
I have applied to Columbia for my MFA in Directing/Screenwriting and NYU for my MFA in Dramatic Writing.  I was just wondering if you had a time frame in which these schools contacted you for interviews so that I may have some piece of mind lol. I know it's still early in the game but I've heard that they both start reaching out to students in January. 
Thanks for the info and hopefully I'll see you on campus!

All the best,
Adam Lee


----------



## katavi08 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi all
I'm putting this link to a google doc that was started by last year's applicants. It lists the user, what schools and programs they applied to, as well as the dates they received interview notifications, acceptances, etc. While there is no way of knowing if the dates will be the same this year, I think this could give us an approximate timeline of when she should start hearing from each school. There's also a Fall 2016 tab in this doc. Might be a good way for us to keep track of things once we start hearing from these places. 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-QPRZ-gc15WuHBmlxorJiTS1z-8vE-7uUttLDdxHtE0/edit#gid=0


----------



## Paul J. (Jan 6, 2016)

Great find @katavi08 ! I kind of hadn't really been on the wait yet - but seeing that people have gotten interview invitations early Feb kind of waked me up!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 11, 2016)

Phew. Been a very busy winter for me! Missed the forums!

I got an email about my Financial Aid Need Assessment application today. Little frustrated because the due date for it (and the FAFSA) is Febuary 16th and there is no way in hell I'll have all my freelance W4s by then to do my taxes, which means I have to go over an entire years worth of paystubs and invoices to complete my FAFSA. That'll be a long day. Oh well. At least it means they're reviewing applicants. I would imagine the interview invites will start rolling out around that due date! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Paul J. (Jan 12, 2016)

But can you not just guestimate and fix later on? My issue is that, since I've primarily lived abroad 99% of my time my U.S ssn couldn't be verified so I'm kind of lost on what to do. No answers to my e-mail yet from ssa. Don't want to miss out due to some bureaucracy mess up...


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes and no? Because completed 2015 taxes are a requirement of the 2016 FAFA. FAFSA is required by Columbia  for their Financial Need Assessment. The closest thing I can do to guesstimating is reviewing all my payroll forms from the dozen or so payroll companies companies I worked for used to be able to complete my taxes. Then if they're wrong, I have to submit further paperwork and an amendment which is a whole tax complication I'd rather avoid. Technically the tax forms from 2015 jobs must be mailed by January 31st, but in my experience as a freelancer, that hasn't been the case. Guess I'll be doing it all at the last minute? 

I'd suggest finding another way to contact the SSA if possible, when I've had to go into their physical offices they take forever. I bet emailing them is even worse communication.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 12, 2016)

meanwhile, I'm trying to research women in filmmaking scholarships!  I'll make a thread for the few other ladies I've seen around these parts on what I've found later.


----------



## Paul J. (Jan 12, 2016)

I wish you all the best with what sounds like a huge pita... Wonder how they react to me since not one dollar has went into the US tax system so far... And can't come up with an alternative to contact SSA since going there physically isn't an option and due to time differences hanging on waiting on the phone doesnt sound great either. Don't even know can they help me on the phone without verification on who actually is on the phone... Smells like an embassy visit...


----------



## Paul J. (Jan 12, 2016)

Any scholarship for those whom like ladies? (Bad one, i know. Getting late. Am tired - forgive me.)


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jan 13, 2016)

Paul J. said:


> I wish you all the best with what sounds like a huge pita... Wonder how they react to me since not one dollar has went into the US tax system so far... And can't come up with an alternative to contact SSA since going there physically isn't an option and due to time differences hanging on waiting on the phone doesnt sound great either. Don't even know can they help me on the phone without verification on who actually is on the phone... Smells like an embassy visit...



I forgot about the time difference  



Paul J. said:


> Any scholarship for those whom like ladies? (Bad one, i know. Getting late. Am tired - forgive me.)



Haha a valiant attempt. I appreciate it at least. I have mostly been looking specifically for women in filmmaking ones first because, well, there aren't many of us. End of the week I'll put a little bit of a list together. I've been doing some last minute tweaks on my LMU and Northwestern apps.


----------



## Sush (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello everyone, I am a current First year Columbia Scr/Dir student. This thread was extremely helpful to me last year. You all must be waiting for your interview calls about now? And you're probably checking that google sheet every 10 seconds? Ha ha.. How exciting and nerved wracking!  I read some of the messages posted on this thread and have to say general impression of Columbia's program is correct. It is quite focussed on story - aka writing and directing. If any of you have pressing questions, please feel free to email me at anon.sush@gmail.com. Our program is super hectic, but I'll try and answer as soon as possible. Good luck to you all! See you guys soon!


----------



## AxelBelle (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey Sush, any ideas on how Columbia extends interview invites? I'm a Creative Producing applicant and  it looks like someone on this forum has heard back already this past week. I've heard nothing and I'm wondering if Columbia might still be extending invites. If so, when can the next wave expect to hear back?


----------



## Paul J. (Jan 26, 2016)

@Sush I'll hold you up to that at some point!  Have tons of questions - then again you could tell us what you've been up to this first year so that everyone can benefit  Do you crew eachothers films? What kind of resources do you have facility and equipment wise? Just thinking that if everyone is a Director - who shoots, who grips, who gaffers etc?


----------



## seok (Jan 27, 2016)

Adam Lee said:


> HI Patrick,
> I have applied to Columbia for my MFA in Directing/Screenwriting and NYU for my MFA in Dramatic Writing.  I was just wondering if you had a time frame in which these schools contacted you for interviews so that I may have some piece of mind lol. I know it's still early in the game but I've heard that they both start reaching out to students in January.
> Thanks for the info and hopefully I'll see you on campus!
> 
> ...



Hi Adam,

You can follow this thread. There's a google spreadsheet with last year's application status, notification dates and results.

http://www.filmschool.org/threads/2016-interviews-acceptances-rejections.24965/#post-155005

Cheers and all the best to all of us!


----------



## Sush (Jan 29, 2016)

Paul J. said:


> @Sush I'll hold you up to that at some point!  Have tons of questions - then again you could tell us what you've been up to this first year so that everyone can benefit  Do you crew eachothers films? What kind of resources do you have facility and equipment wise? Just thinking that if everyone is a Director - who shoots, who grips, who gaffers etc?


Hi Paul,

We do crew on each other's films and exercises a lot. Everyone directs their own and crews on several others. You figure out along the way what roles you would like to work on and who you enjoy working with. If you can do sound or g&e or act, you will usually be in demand!  The first semester most people work on as many sets as possible to get to know people! From what I have heard different classes bring in different energies, so it varies each year but overall it's a very community environment. Hope this helps!


----------



## Sush (Jan 29, 2016)

AxelBelle said:


> Hey Sush, any ideas on how Columbia extends interview invites? I'm a Creative Producing applicant and  it looks like someone on this forum has heard back already this past week. I've heard nothing and I'm wondering if Columbia might still be extending invites. If so, when can the next wave expect to hear back?


Hi, Interviews in our year extended quite a few weeks. They had one weekend of major calls (Dir/Scr) and then some people received calls later. I'm not sure but am assuming that's how it worked for producers too. Good luck!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 2, 2016)

Adam Lee said:


> HI Patrick,
> I have applied to Columbia for my MFA in Directing/Screenwriting and NYU for my MFA in Dramatic Writing.  I was just wondering if you had a time frame in which these schools contacted you for interviews so that I may have some piece of mind lol. I know it's still early in the game but I've heard that they both start reaching out to students in January.
> Thanks for the info and hopefully I'll see you on campus!
> 
> ...


 Adam, I checked the spreadsheet from last year and it looks like I got an interview call on Feb. 12th. Best of luck!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 2, 2016)

Paul J. said:


> @Sush I'll hold you up to that at some point!  Have tons of questions - then again you could tell us what you've been up to this first year so that everyone can benefit  Do you crew eachothers films? What kind of resources do you have facility and equipment wise? Just thinking that if everyone is a Director - who shoots, who grips, who gaffers etc?


Paul, just to piggy back on Sush's reply; Columbia is not  a strong "Production" program. The equipment we have is minimal and the facilities are not what you would find at AFI or USC or even NYU. Columbia is focused heavily on story, writing, developing structures, ect. They do not offer a lot of "toys." If you expect state-of-the-art facilities and to shoot your first in-class exercise on a Red, you will be disappointed.   
Best of luck!


----------



## Adam Lee (Feb 4, 2016)

Patrick Clement said:


> Adam, I checked the spreadsheet from last year and it looks like I got an interview call on Feb. 12th. Best of luck!


Thanks so much! Hopefully I'll be seeing you on campus


----------



## haochonger (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey all. I'm Hao and I'm new here, or maybe i should say I'm newly registered but not brand new new here.. It is really nice to find a forum and a thread like this especially by this super scary time.. ;-) 

So I just wrote to Columbia trying to make sure my English proficiency requirements have been waived and I also asked briefly about the approximate time that we're gonna get the interview invitation (if we are gonna get it). I was told it'd be around early March. I'm not sure if I'm a bit too paranoid or what, as it happens around mid February last year, I assume it'd be the same this year.. feeling that they're not gonna offer me a chance for interview now - or, do they actually DO inform people the interviews around early March? I'm so restless now. 

Thanks..!


----------



## Adam Lee (Feb 4, 2016)

haochonger said:


> Hey all. I'm Hao and I'm new here, or maybe i should say I'm newly registered but not brand new new here.. It is really nice to find a forum and a thread like this especially by this super scary time.. ;-)
> Hi Hao,
> I think it depends on the program that you are applying for. I spoke with someone last week and they told me February. However, I don't believe they would tell us different months depending on the likelihood of acceptance.
> Stay calm, that's what I'm trying to do lol, and everything will work itself out the way it should!
> ...


----------



## haochonger (Feb 4, 2016)

Same programme here man. This is weird and it's definitely not a thing to keep me calm.. :-\\\\\

But thanks Adam! I will try my best to stay calm... and good luck!!


----------



## Adam Lee (Feb 4, 2016)

seok said:


> Hi Adam,
> 
> You can follow this thread. There's a google spreadsheet with last year's application status, notification dates and results.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Adam Lee (Feb 5, 2016)

Good morning all! Well, only 11 more days until the deadline for our financial aid applications to be submitted! Make sure to get that in! And happy Friday!


----------



## Cortezbros. (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi I just got asked to go in for an interview for the Directing MFA. Does anyone know how many students get asked to interview vs. how many applied? 

Also if anyone has any tips as to what the interviewers are looking for it would help. Thanks.


----------



## Adam Lee (Feb 5, 2016)

Cortezbros. said:


> Hi I just got asked to go in for an interview for the Directing MFA. Does anyone know how many students get asked to interview vs. how many applied?
> 
> Also if anyone has any tips as to what the interviewers are looking for it would help. Thanks.


Congrats!!! Did they contact you through email or phone? All the best to you my friend!


----------



## Cortezbros. (Feb 5, 2016)

Adam Lee said:


> Congrats!!! Did they contact you through email or phone? All the best to you my friend!



Email. Good luck. Does anyone have any information on interviews vs. acceptance


----------



## bvels (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey al!  New to the thread, just found it today.  I also just received an email for an interview for the Screenwriting/Directing MFA.  If anyone has any tips or advice in terms of what to expect, let me know!  Hope everybody does well!


----------



## Adam Lee (Feb 5, 2016)

bvels said:


> Hey al!  New to the thread, just found it today.  I also just received an email for an interview for the Screenwriting/Directing MFA.  If anyone has any tips or advice in terms of what to expect, let me know!  Hope everybody does well!


Congrats! Any idea how they may be sending them out, alphabetically maybe?


----------



## katavi08 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello to all the newcomers! And congrats on getting an interview! If you guys head over to the 2016 Interviews-Acceptances-Denials thread, you'll find some questions that have been asked by interviewers in the past! Also we have a spreadsheet where we are keeping track of when people hear about interviews, acceptances, etc. It would be awesome if you guys could add your info! Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Adam Lee (Feb 5, 2016)

katavi08 said:


> Hello to all the newcomers! And congrats on getting an interview! If you guys head over to the 2016 Interviews-Acceptances-Denials thread, you'll find some questions that have been asked by interviewers in the past! Also we have a spreadsheet where we are keeping track of when people hear about interviews, acceptances, etc. It would be awesome if you guys could add your info! Welcome to the forums!


Hi, do you know how the invitations are sent out? Some specific order?


----------



## Cortezbros. (Feb 5, 2016)

katavi08 said:


> Hello to all the newcomers! And congrats on getting an interview! If you guys head over to the 2016 Interviews-Acceptances-Denials thread, you'll find some questions that have been asked by interviewers in the past! Also we have a spreadsheet where we are keeping track of when people hear about interviews, acceptances, etc. It would be awesome if you guys could add your info! Welcome to the forums!



Can you post a link to that? I'm horrible at the internet.


----------



## katavi08 (Feb 5, 2016)

@Adam Lee I'm not sure how Columbia sends out invites. Although, I was told by a member on here who was invited to an interview last year that it was not done alphabetically. She didn't get a notice until late March, so don't lose hope yet! 

@Cortezbros. Here you go: http://www.filmschool.org/threads/2016-interviews-acceptances-rejections.24965/


----------



## granados_1111 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I just wanted to share that today I received an email for an interview for the Screenwriting/Directing MFA too! (Around 4pm EST)

I'm an international student and I submitted my application on the last day possible (December 1st). I submitted 3 recommendation letters by working professionals and the visual exercise provided by Columbia's application.

I don't know if there is anything else that can be useful to share, but you can ask me whatever you want 

Hope you all get yours very soon too!


----------



## granados_1111 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Paul J. (Feb 6, 2016)

A kind reminder to all to fill out the spread sheet so we can all keep track on what's happening and when! Thanks!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-QPRZ-gc15WuHBmlxorJiTS1z-8vE-7uUttLDdxHtE0/edit#gid=0


----------



## granados_1111 (Feb 7, 2016)

Does anybody know what percentage of applicants get interviewed and what percentage of the interviewed get accepted?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 7, 2016)

granados_1111 said:


> Does anybody know what percentage of applicants get interviewed and what percentage of the interviewed get accepted?




https://www.petersons.com/graduate-...l-of-the-arts-film-division-000_10014419.aspx 

These are the only published statistics I've found - but what year they are from is not listed. 


Applied 577
Accepted 125
Acceptance Rate 21%
Enrolled 78


----------



## Adam Lee (Feb 7, 2016)

granados_1111 said:


> Does anybody know what percentage of applicants get interviewed and what percentage of the interviewed get accepted?


There's also spreadsheet on this thread that may help


----------



## Paul J. (Feb 7, 2016)

@IndecisiveElle Here is a quote from Columbia School of the Arts FAQ:

"In 2012, we received approximately 602 applications for the Film MFA Program, and an average incoming class is around 48 students in the Screenwriting/Directing program and 24 students in the Creative Producing program."


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 8, 2016)

With nearly 20 members getting invites fro the screenwriting/directing track on the first day they were sent out, I'm feeling less confident about my admission chances at Columbia. Looking at past years, the if there's a second round of invites that goes out, it looks to be very small?  Which suggests to me that they might be replacements or 2nd choice  candidates.  Although I take our tracking in the spreadsheet with some major grains of salt. We aren't exactly a random sample!  I mean, I'd be more than happy to get an invite for an interview or admissions at any stage, doesn't matter at all to me where I rank as long as I get that email. 

@Paul J. - hows that for a tin foil hat thinking? haha


----------



## Paul J. (Feb 9, 2016)

Never give up, never surrender.


----------



## Adam Lee (Feb 9, 2016)

I have officially self diagnosed myself with OCD as of last Friday.  I am constantly checking my email waiting to hear back from Columbia.  However, I have not given up hope.


----------



## Adam Lee (Feb 9, 2016)

I just wish I could figure out the process in which the invitations are being sent.


----------



## VictimX (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi guys,

It's my first post here...I just want to share some info with you guys.
I emailed the admission office today asking if no interview invitation by now means rejection. Here is the reply:
"More interview invitations may be sent out, though we cannot say for sure. If you are invited to interview, you will hear from us by early March. "

I think this means most of the invitations have already been sent out....which is bad news for those of us who didn't get anything...


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 9, 2016)

VictimX said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> It's my first post here...I just want to share some info with you guys.
> I emailed the admission office today asking if no interview invitation by now means rejection. Here is the reply:
> ...




To begin with, I love your screen name. Feels so appropriate for an MFA candidate. And thanks for sending that email. The response is what I've gotten a sense of looking at past year. I've always felt the theory of them sending in batches on different dates was wishful thinking. 

I'm not going to give up hope because Columbia is my #1 for a lot of reasons, some very personal and family history oriented. But I'm definitely second guessing my application. I included a letter of recommendation from an alum who's been in the news a lot and wrote about the film we worked on in my autobiography - I did all that, not even remembering he is an alumnus! But I have a bad feeling it came off as trying too hard and disingenuous. Sadly, that couldn't be further from the truth and everything I wrote was true to who I am.


----------



## Solomon_E (Feb 9, 2016)

IndecisiveElle said:


> To begin with, I love your screen name. Feels so appropriate for an MFA candidate. And thanks for sending that email. The response is what I've gotten a sense of looking at past year. I've always felt the theory of them sending in batches on different dates was wishful thinking.
> 
> I'm not going to give up hope because Columbia is my #1 for a lot of reasons, some very personal and family history oriented. But I'm definitely second guessing my application. I included a letter of recommendation from an alum who's been in the news a lot and wrote about the film we worked on in my autobiography - I did all that, not even remembering he is an alumnus! But I have a bad feeling it came off as trying too hard and disingenuous. Sadly, that couldn't be further from the truth and everything I wrote was true to who I am.



Yes, don't give up hope! What I wrote in my autobiographical statement was true to who I am too and completely honest - I know no other way to be but open - and even if the majority of invites have gone out I do think it is possible some of those left waiting could receive one. Previous years have seen some forum posters getting invites later than most others.

Columbia is my #1 too...


----------



## Adam Lee (Feb 9, 2016)

We all feel like that, questioning why me? Why them? We may never know why some are accepted and others are not. I know that my talents will prevail no matter where I receive my MFA. Do I want Columbia? Yes. However, my dreams will not end with a rejection from said school. In this industry we are slapped in the face with rejection everyday. This will simply be catagorized with the other rejections feuling the fire of my ambition and determination.


----------



## bvels (Feb 12, 2016)

Patrick Clement said:


> Hey everyone, I am a current First Year Dir/Scr Fellow at Columbia. Last year there were quite a few people who helped me along the way, so I want to return the favor. If anyone has questions, reply in this thread and maybe I can help.



Hi Patrick, thanks so much for offering help/advice on this thread!  I was just wondering if you could tell us a little about what your interview was like last year and any tips for how to prepare.  I'm sure I'm not the only one who's super nervous about torpedoing my chances by bumbling through an awkward interview.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 12, 2016)

Well I need some advice. I mentioned in one of the other threads I'm keeping myself busy this week working with a documentary series. Chatting with the associate producer, I mentioned grad school and it turns out he's a Columbia MFA alum (I think directing track but maybe production, didn't get to ask). I lamented how I haven't gotten an invitation for an interview and also name dropped the other alumnus who wrote my recommendation. He was utterly floored, jaw literally open that this director wrote me a 1) recommendation  and 2) that despite that I didn't receive an invite. This AP obviously doesn't know my writing talent or other school factors, so I immediately leapt to self doubt that maybe I"m just awful. But I know after the accolades I've received that, while I'm maybe it's not Oscar material currently, I have volumes of potential that's displayed in my work I submitted.

So, here's where the need for advice comes in - Should I contact the school and ask about my admissions status and if I do, what sort of tone should I take? What sort of content should I include? Should I remind them that so-and-so is a colleague and I would love to follow in his footsteps? Should I just ask for a status? I feel like I want some sort of direct line of communication but I'm not sure what the approach should be. Any thoughts guys?


ETA: I also noticed that my section for other information, where we could type things in seems to be missing from my application proof? Did anyone else have this cut out?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 16, 2016)

Congratulations on all of the interview invitees. And if you haven't gotten an invite, just hang tight. The MFA process is about finding a good fit on both sides. If Columbia doesn't think you are a good fit, why would you want to go? Know what I mean? 



Cortezbros. said:


> Hi I just got asked to go in for an interview for the Directing MFA. Does anyone know how many students get asked to interview vs. how many applied?
> 
> Also if anyone has any tips as to what the interviewers are looking for it would help. Thanks.





bvels said:


> I also just received an email for an interview for the Screenwriting/Directing MFA.  If anyone has any tips or advice in terms of what to expect, let me know!  Hope everybody does well!





granados_1111 said:


> I received an email for an interview for the Screenwriting/Directing MFA too! !





bvels said:


> Hi Patrick, thanks so much for offering help/advice on this thread!  I was just wondering if you could tell us a little about what your interview was like last year and any tips for how to prepare.  I'm sure I'm not the only one who's super nervous about torpedoing my chances by bumbling through an awkward interview.  Thanks in advance!



So I hope I can be helpful. 

Most of the Dir/Scr candidates last year were interviewed by Eric Mendelsohn and Dan Kleinman. I interviewed with them over Skpe and not in person. 

It lasted about 45 mins and what really struck me, and what was different from my other interviews, was the familiarity both of them had with my creative materials (ie my script samples, portfolio film). Eric asked very pointed questions about certain aspects of my film. This makes sense of course, but I was pleasantly surprised that I was able to actually answer specific questions about my work and not general questions about film. 

Eric did alot of the talking and Dan asked a few questions. Having known them in a school setting this is actually their personalities and not some "put on" for interview purposes. Eric's analysis of my film actually makes alot of sense; he runs a "Film Club" where he spends an entire day with students breaking down every shot of a film.

By biggest advice is to just be yourself. Don't try to be someone you are not. Be comfortable. Be relaxed. They are looking for a certain type of filmmaker and you are looking for a certain type of school. The only way it will be a good fit, is if both you and the school are open and honest with each other about needs/wants. 

Best of luck!


----------



## granados_1111 (Feb 22, 2016)

Patrick Clement said:


> Congratulations on all of the interview invitees. And if you haven't gotten an invite, just hang tight. The MFA process is about finding a good fit on both sides. If Columbia doesn't think you are a good fit, why would you want to go? Know what I mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Patrick! 

Thanks for the help! Hope we can meet next year at Columbia!


----------



## tutenkhamen (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you for the helpful post, Patrick! Hope you're having a productive time at Columbia! It's currently my top choice and I have a few questions for you. 



Patrick Clement said:


> Eric asked very pointed questions about certain aspects of my film.



Mind sharing with us what type of pointed questions? What_ film _are you referring to? Your Feature Length Treatment? Or your video sample? 

I'm asking this because I'm yet to reflect and expand on my treatment, so I'm not sure if I'll be able to answer those questions effectively. :s


----------



## Sush (Feb 24, 2016)

Congratulations to those that are getting interview calls. I would like to reiterate what @Patrick Clement said. As cliche as it may sound, it's true. Be yourself. Go in with confidence, but no need to "sell" yourself. I also interviewed with Dan and Eric, in person. Here are a few things that may help. It's not necessary this is what you will be asked.

What kind of films have you grown up on? Or enjoy watching? (I grew up on very mainstream stuff and I told them that. So this is not some trick question to check your film IQ!)
Which directors you like?
What's the longest screenplay you have written? 
What lead you to Columbia - as in what's your journey so far?
Why Columbia?
The interview is very conversational, not formal. You don't feel like you are being grilled. I suck at interviews and my Columbia interview was the only one I wished went longer. The questions they ask are more to get to know you, than to judge you. If you are interviewing, they already think you are good at something, so remember that!  Hope this helps! 

Good luck!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 24, 2016)

I may not have gotten an interview for the MFA program but i did get accepted to the TV Writing Intensive in the summer! Which suits me great as Ive never been to NY in the summer!


----------



## bvels (Feb 25, 2016)

Anybody else on here interview today?  How are we doing?  AM I IN YET!?


----------



## Tiffany Kontoyiannis (Feb 25, 2016)

Has anyone who applied to USC tv and film production heard back?


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 26, 2016)

Tiffany Kontoyiannis said:


> Has anyone who applied to USC tv and film production heard back?


Try the main thread  for 2016 Interviews, Acceptances, Rejections: http://www.filmschool.org/threads/2016-interviews-acceptances-rejections.24965/page-22#post-155788

You can also look at the spreadsheet members keep about their application statuses here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...orJiTS1z-8vE-7uUttLDdxHtE0/edit#gid=296026242


----------



## roar2k (Feb 26, 2016)

Does anyone know how many people were invited to interview and how many get accepted from that?


----------



## bvels (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks so much to @Patrick Clement and @Sush !  Your advice helped a lot for the interview and made things at least moderately less terrifying.  And now we wait!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 28, 2016)

tutenkhamen said:


> Mind sharing with us what type of pointed questions? What_ film _are you referring to? Your Feature Length Treatment? Or your video sample?



I was a Directing Candidate and most of the conversation was about my portfolio film. The film sample I included with my application. It was really nice to have a discussion about my film past the good/bad. We discussed what I thought I did right and what I could have done better. Perhaps it was a gauge of my self-awareness of my own work. Who knows.


----------



## tutenkhamen (Feb 28, 2016)

Patrick Clement said:


> I was a Directing Candidate and most of the conversation was about my portfolio film.


Hello, Patrick! Thank you for all your informative posts so far! 

I have my interview with Columbia on 3rd March, and I'm really tensed since it's my first choice. I'm applying for Directing as well. Could you tell me what exactly did they ask you on your portfolio? My portfolio video was 29 minutes long with 8 of my films' clips in it. I'm not sure what they'll ask.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Feb 28, 2016)

tutenkhamen said:


> Hello, Patrick! Thank you for all your informative posts so far!
> 
> I have my interview with Columbia on 3rd March, and I'm really tensed since it's my first choice. I'm applying for Directing as well. Could you tell me what exactly did they ask you on your portfolio? My portfolio video was 29 minutes long with 8 of my films' clips in it. I'm not sure what they'll ask.



Really there is nothing I can say to help settle your nerves, I know that sounds kind of cold. But its the truth. If you got an interview request, they saw something in your materials they liked. If your materials screamed HEY THIS IS ME!!! Your interview should reinforce those impressions.

For me, I think my work is fairly confident, I take my work very seriously but I don't take myself very seriously. I could have pretended to be uber confident in my interview but I realized this would somewhat contradict my work and what I wanted to accomplish at an MFA program, but also it would just not be genuine.

These people have interviewed 1,000's of prospective students. They are so good they can smell bullshit through a computer screen and certainly in person. Be real. Be you. Know your work. Know what you want.

If I remember correctly, there were some discussions about the relationship between my protg and her grandmother. I fully conceded that it was an element I would, if I could go back in time, spend more time on.

They also asked about my visual choices, which I elaborated on and explained in detail why I made those choices.

I think Eric asked me about emotional connection between characters (something I still debate and have strong feelings on). I tend to distance characters from each other which reinforces themes of isolation in almost all of my work. Thing is, I am completely aware of it and am interested in expanding my approach. I think we talked about this.

If you'd like, you can watch my portfolio film here: 





I just cant emphasize enough, just be you. Speak concisely. Be ok with saying 'I don't know.' Be a human person.


----------



## tutenkhamen (Feb 28, 2016)

Patrick Clement said:


> Really there is nothing I can say to help settle your nerves, I know that sounds kind of cold. But its the truth.



Haha, yes, I understand. And no, it didn't sound cold at all.  



Patrick Clement said:


> These people have interviewed 1,000's of prospective students. They are so good they can smell bullshit through a computer screen and certainly in person.


Absolutely. I too, am a little less confident about all of my work (_hence the need to learn more!_) and I guess it is essential that they get that tone across fine, and naturally at that. 



Patrick Clement said:


> I would, if I could go back in time, spend more time on.


After having my interview with FSU earlier this week, even I feel the same way. There were a lot of things that I wanted to talk about, and show them my real personality better, but I guess there's enough time for that. I'm sure the admissions office at all the schools know how to decide within minutes. 



Patrick Clement said:


> If you'd like, you can watch my portfolio film here...


I partially skimmed through your film, and strangely, a lot of your blocking and stylistic elements remind of my own film that I'd made in the first year of my course! Haha! A LOT of shots look similar, even the blocking choices are so clearly similar! Damn. I'm sure we must have some common influences!   [/QUOTE]



Patrick Clement said:


> I just cant emphasize enough, just be you. Speak concisely. Be ok with saying 'I don't know.' Be a human person.


This is easily the best advice anyone can give for interviews, I guess. I hope mine goes well, and maybe we could bump into each other this Fall! Really excited. Thanks, Patrick!


----------



## Paul J. (Mar 1, 2016)

@Patrick Clement Thank you so much for sharing your insight of the process and providing a link to your work! I have to say it was one of the better application videos I have seen. I am not surprised you were admitted. Nice job! 

Do they tell you beforehand whom you are interviewing with?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 3, 2016)

Paul J. said:


> @Patrick Clement Thank you so much for sharing your insight of the process and providing a link to your work! I have to say it was one of the better application videos I have seen. I am not surprised you were admitted. Nice job!
> 
> Do they tell you beforehand whom you are interviewing with?


I beleiev they do tell you in advance, so I was able to look them up. Thanks for the nice compliments.


----------



## tutenkhamen (Mar 3, 2016)

Patrick Clement said:


> I beleiev they do tell you in advance, so I was able to look them up. Thanks for the nice compliments.



Had my interview with Columbia last night, and I must say, it went really well. They were really impressed by my application materials and it was very conversational, which I thoroughly enjoyed cause I was only being myself. Paul Bienen along with another senior professor interviewed me, though I wasn't told beforehand. 

I hope I get through, attending Columbia is a dream, but I guess being an international student, it can be a little difficult without fellowships or aid. Let's hope for the best! Will keep you guys updated.


----------



## granados_1111 (Mar 8, 2016)

tutenkhamen said:


> Had my interview with Columbia last night, and I must say, it went really well. They were really impressed by my application materials and it was very conversational, which I thoroughly enjoyed cause I was only being myself. Paul Bienen along with another senior professor interviewed me, though I wasn't told beforehand.
> 
> I hope I get through, attending Columbia is a dream, but I guess being an international student, it can be a little difficult without fellowships or aid. Let's hope for the best! Will keep you guys updated.



That's amazing! Glad to hear it went well 

I have my interview next week, on the 17th. I'm a bit nervous as Columbia is my top choice program, so I want to do really well. Any tips or suggestions?

Hope we meet there next semester!


----------



## Blue Door (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm actually very sad after my interview this year; I've been ghosting here a while reading the advice, and I found my interview to be nothing like everyone else's experience. It was really rushed, and they never brought up my application materials. I was asked a few generic questions about Columbia and then offered a chance to ask any questions of my own. I think they were running a little behind, and maybe I was just doing a poor job at leading them to talk about my personal voice, but now I feel all sorts of doomed. Live and learn I suppose? 

My advice to others is to be sure you know what they're trying to ascertain from each answer and to GUIDE THE DISCUSSION.


----------



## seok (Mar 9, 2016)

Blue Door said:


> I'm actually very sad after my interview this year; I've been ghosting here a while reading the advice, and I found my interview to be nothing like everyone else's experience. It was really rushed, and they never brought up my application materials. I was asked a few generic questions about Columbia and then offered a chance to ask any questions of my own. I think they were running a little behind, and maybe I was just doing a poor job at leading them to talk about my personal voice, but now I feel all sorts of doomed. Live and learn I suppose?
> 
> My advice to others is to be sure you know what they're trying to ascertain from each answer and to GUIDE THE DISCUSSION.



Don't worry about it Blue Door. It could go both ways with quick interviews.. mine was pretty short and formal too. There's not much we can do now and I believe like what Patrick Clement said, they know if we are good fit for the school or not from just talking to us and I believe they see enough of what they need to see to make that decision. Best to just keep ourselves distracted for now until we hear back from the school.


----------



## tutenkhamen (Mar 10, 2016)

granados_1111 said:


> That's amazing! Glad to hear it went well
> 
> I have my interview next week, on the 17th. I'm a bit nervous as Columbia is my top choice program, so I want to do really well. Any tips or suggestions?
> 
> Hope we meet there next semester!


Hello, Granados! I'm sorry for replying so late! Been keeping my eye out on the forum but didn't get a chance to say anything. 

Anyway, you still have time to be in the mindset for your interview. I guess they really focus on the WRITING bit, which I really found interesting. They'll talk about your application materials, so be prepared to answer anything that they could ask. But like I said, it'll be very informal and comfortable. So don't worry too much. 

Make sure to show them how much Cinema really means to you. They care about storytelling more than anything else. So if you want to shoot on film or cut in an insane studio, Columbia might not be the place for you. 

MOST IMPORTANTLY, be yourself. You can, and you MUST have a straightforward conversation with them. Things will be clearer, and it'll go in your favor as a communicator. Just be yourself. 

Be available on Skype much before your interview. (weirdly, they add you 15 minutes prior to the Skype connection, unlike FSU, where they add your contact a day in advance)

Keep a bottle of water handy, haha. And wear comfortable + presentable clothes to get into the zone. I took a nice hot shower right before both my interviews, really helped. Haha!


----------



## tutenkhamen (Mar 10, 2016)

By the way, heads up guys! Judging by last year's trend, *Creative Producing* applicants might start hearing back tomorrow onwards! (though weekend's around the corner, so I guess next week)


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 10, 2016)

I had to contact the admissions office about the TV workshop in the summer because I hadn't gotten my follow up for that after sending in my deposit. I was told the reason they were behind for my workshop updates was because of how busy the office is with MFA admissions - yes it definitely sounds like the acceptances will be going out very soon!


----------



## Mister K (Mar 10, 2016)

Interview coming up in a couple of days **shudder**


----------



## Paul J. (Mar 11, 2016)

Ok. Columbia interview is in the bag. 

Most has been said before but here is a short recap of my experience interviewing with David Klass and June Stein. 

The interview was, as many have stated, very laid back. I interviewed a short walk away from main campus in the basement floor of what seemed to be mostly living quarters. The room was small and intimate but by no means intimidating in any way. I was greeted in the basement "lobby"/ sofa group by a very nice current 
student. I was 15minutes early (had to have extra time if I got lost or something) so I had much time to ask tons of questions from her. More validation of stuff I already suspected / knew but also a lot of new info. For instance, I was concerned that due to Columbia's academic reputation a theoretical thesis raport would be required for graduates. There is none. As many other schools, it is highly practical. Screenplays, shortfilms, the regular. Also, the current student had had no written tests etc so again, practical and focused on what really matters (that was just my opinion  )

During the actual interview I was asked the same questions everyone has been sharing here as well. Why filmschool? What influenses from film or other art forms? Then some questions of my portfolio film. What inspired you to make that film. What kind of stories you want to tell in the future. And then, what other schools did you apply to? 

Others have said know your answers to the previous questions. I would totally echo that. And also be honest and open. I was jet lagged so bad that you can't believe it, and my answers were all over the place partly due to that. But I did break the ice by putting it on the table straight away 

Also I kind of held back on my liking of mainstream / commercial stuff at first, being cautious on how the would response to that. Big mistake. The moment I finally did talk about growing up with die hard and indiana jones is the moment they actually started to response. So forget your assumptions and go with who you are. We went a bit over time so I'd say the interview lasted about 40min. It felt like 5.

Did I do well? No idea. Time will tell.


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 11, 2016)

What does everyone think/know in regards to Columbia's industry ties and any eefforts they make to get their graduates represented and/or in front of the right people?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 11, 2016)

I was in class with my professor last night and he said he was doing directing/screenwriting interviews all this next week, so good luck everyone!


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 11, 2016)

Patrick Clement said:


> I was in class with my professor last night and he said he was doing directing/screenwriting interviews all this next week, so good luck everyone!



Hi Patrick!
Since you're a current student, could you tell me anything RE: the question I asked above your post? Also, what is your concentration, writing or directing? How are you liking the program/school? Thanks for any info you can share!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 11, 2016)

WriterGirl said:


> Hi Patrick!
> Since you're a current student, could you tell me anything RE: the question I asked above your post? Also, what is your concentration, writing or directing? How are you liking the program/school? Thanks for any info you can share!


I am a Screenwriting/Directing concentrate. I've shared many of my experiences in previous posts, so I would go back and dig them out. 

Certainly Columbia does not have the heavy hitting, big name alumni that industry schools like AFI, USC and UCLA have. But, there is a steady stream of both commercially and independently successful filmmakers that come out every year. For example, Jennifer Lee won best Animated Picture for Directing/Writing Frozen and Moira and Laura, the team behind Making a Murderer are also Columbia alumni.   

But i've always felt my career was my personal responsibility, and that there are students that graduate from big industry schools and can't find work, and there are students that never go to film school and win Oscars. Alumni networks are great, but I've always felt they can be support systems for stronger students, not a way to supplement deficiencies.

Also, who else can say they share an alma mater with Alexander Hamilton, Bela Bartok and Allen Ginsberg?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 11, 2016)

WriterGirl said:


> Hi Patrick!
> Since you're a current student, could you tell me anything RE: the question I asked above your post? Also, what is your concentration, writing or directing? How are you liking the program/school? Thanks for any info you can share!


Also, from what I understand Columbia Screenwriters have very good industry prospects. Its a school that focuses heavily on story and writing.


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 11, 2016)

Patrick Clement said:


> But i've always felt my career was my personal responsibility, and that there are students that graduate from big industry schools and can't find work, and there are students that never go to film school and win Oscars. Alumni networks are great, but I've always felt they can be support systems for stronger students, not a way to supplement deficiencies.



I partially agree with you. One's work is foremost wheat makes or breaks a career and that is not up for discussion, but from my experience so far, I'm also painfully aware that people will rarely read material from people they don't know and that doesn't come with a pre-approved seal from a person to institution they respect. And well, there is really not much point in having amazing materials if no one is willing to give you a chance by reading them, no? So that's why I ask.

I know AFI hosts pitches, for example, to try to get their soon-to-graduate students to meet agents and producers. What happens after, obviously depends on the quality of the students' material, but they do try to introduce you to people you would otherwise not have access to.

I'm an international, and have worked writing for television because I excelled at my internship that my undergrad program arranged for me (I had to interview and beat other candidates, but they had the contact and sent my CV). I have no other connections, and have seen first hand the lack of opportunities friends have suffered with when they attended schools that didn't try to connect their students with the working industry. So it was my good work that got me jobs, but it was my school that opened the door.



Patrick Clement said:


> Also, from what I understand Columbia Screenwriters have very good industry prospects. Its a school that focuses heavily on story and writing.



This is what I love about this program and why I am so interested in learning more about it 

At the end of the day I want to go to a school I LOVE and that focuses on what I believe is most important, but my end goal is to *make* *a* *living* *as* *a* *working* *writer* (among other things to be able to pay back for having attended the aforementioned school )


----------



## Latina (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello everyone!!! Some one else applying to the Creative Producing program?? let me know


----------



## zephyrxu (Mar 11, 2016)

tutenkhamen said:


> By the way, heads up guys! Judging by last year's trend, *Creative Producing* applicants might start hearing back tomorrow onwards! (though weekend's around the corner, so I guess next week)


One student has already got the acceptance letter on March 10th.


----------



## zephyrxu (Mar 11, 2016)

Latina said:


> Hello everyone!!! Some one else applying to the Creative Producing program?? let me know


I am a creative producing candidate.


----------



## roar2k (Mar 12, 2016)

Not sure if anyone has an interview left but I had mine yesterday and it didn't go as well as I wanted but not awful. Held by two directing professors very laid back and chill, they talked a lot more than me honestly haha. Be more confident than I was , be chill and make sure to ask them what they thought of your portfolio materials as I didn't and we didn't even talk abut it. Good luck!


----------



## Paul J. (Mar 12, 2016)

@roar2k I think they are still going on next week. And don't stress it, I'm sure it went fine. We tend to just be over self concious in situations like these and might not see the situation like the interviewers do  And they know it is a tight situation for interviewees.

On a completely random note, does any forum-goer that interviewed on thursday admit on running into me? I shortly saw one smiling girl come out and wish me luck before leaving (super nice of you). And then very briefly one girl standed outside of the interviewing room when I came out (we were running a tad overtime). Anyone notice yourself from this?  I was the overly handsome short-haired guy in glasses. (and also about to get married so not looking for a date, rest assured  )


----------



## zephyrxu (Mar 13, 2016)

Based on the last year data, all MFA creative producing track candidates should be expecting admission decision between March 15th to 20th. Fingers crossed for next Monday to Friday !


----------



## gxshi (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi all, been lurking here for awhile now - figured it was time to check in and say hi. Just had my interview last week, flying in from San Francisco - felt ambivalent about the whole process. 

I was just wondering, for those who interviewed with Eric, did you also get an email address to follow up on?


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 14, 2016)

gxshi said:


> I was just wondering, for those who interviewed with Eric, did you also get an email address to follow up on?



No info for any kind of follow up for me. My interviewers just said they didn't know for sure when the Admissions Office would send notices


----------



## bvels (Mar 14, 2016)

Did anyone else see earlier today when someone marked that they'd been accepted for Screenwriting/Directing on the spread sheet, but then a few minutes later they totally disappeared?  Was it a mistake? Was it a mirage?  Am I losing it!?


----------



## gxshi (Mar 15, 2016)

WriterGirl said:


> No info for any kind of follow up for me. My interviewers just said they didn't know for sure when the Admissions Office would sent notices



thanks @WriterGirl  - i only ask because at the end of the interview my brain was all swollen and i have no idea if the email I was given was one of the profs to follow up on or just a senior student's for additional questions - it was like the opposite of good will hunting


----------



## Mister K (Mar 15, 2016)

Just noticed in the excel sheet that a lot you have been accepted in Creative Producing program. Congratulations all!


----------



## Mister K (Mar 15, 2016)

@bvels probably a mistake. They are not even finished with interviews at the moment. Why else would they change it?


----------



## DPark (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey all,

Interviewed with Columbia last weekend.(I'm a Directing applicant) 

Actually soooo~~ tensed with the interview duration(30min) at first(because I'm an international, thought my English is not that perfect..., but the time passed like a* lightning* as if it felt like just 5~10min. There are two faculties as you all know, and the atmosphere was pretty informal/conversational, so I could feel a bit more relaxed than I was waiting outside of the door.

We started our conversation with some simple/private questions about film. And then the next questions were derived from/based on the previous things, I thought like that. I felt like, most of the questions might look like simple/basic/not that tenacious like some notorious schools(?) out there, but you know, I had to be ready with my clear/firm/unique perspectives about film to answer them.

Anyway, it was very conversational even though I was pretty tensed in the room, I enjoyed it. I was trying to be myself like I originally am, that was all for me. All I can do for now is just be waiting for the final decision like everyone you guys. Now feeling unburdened anyway. 


Oh, just one quick question. When do you guys think will be the date/period for the final announcement...? I presume it might be the last week of this month based on the data of last year, but who knows. Just curious.


----------



## tutenkhamen (Mar 17, 2016)

DPark said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Interviewed with Columbia last weekend.(I'm a Directing applicant)
> 
> When do you guys think will be the date/period for the final announcement...? I presume it might be the last week of this month based on the data of last year, but who knows. Just curious.



Pretty sure it'll be sometime around next week, as soon as all the Creative Producing notifications go out. So yes, we can expect to hear from them by March end! -eek- 

Hope your interview went well! Goodluck to all the future Producers! Hope everyone gets in!


----------



## granados_1111 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I just had my interview today. I think it went well even though I was very nervous. 

I got interviewed by Eric Medelsohn and Dan Kleinman who were extremely nice and interested in the material I sent. 

I got asked about many films and I was so nervous I forgot names or directors some hope that didn't create a negative image of me. 

Good luck to everyone and I hope we can meet there next semester!


----------



## Stein01 (Mar 17, 2016)

So I received some good news from the creative producers program...anyone else planning on being there this fall?


----------



## Mister K (Mar 18, 2016)

Hey All!
Had my interview a couple of days back (Skype), and let me tell you that I was nervous as hell on the days leading up to the interview. I tried to prepare myself, went over the questions posted in this forum, came up with my own questions, and prepared myself to get grilled !
The skype call came 5mins later than my appointed time (got worried, and thought that I probably got the time wrong because of different time zone ). But... then came the call. I met with Eric and Dan, and it took me a couple of minutes to ease the tension and get into groove .
It was informal and conversational (like everybody else's). They started off by asking me questions about myself and what I am doing professionally, and my experience in the creative sector (have been part of the theatre for more than 7 years, mainly acting). Then they moved onto my portfolio which we talked for majority of the time. They seemed really impressed with my visual submissions as well as writing samples (about which they asked very in-depth questions). Then they asked me about my favourite films and directors, and whose work I like. We again went back to my work, my country, and the type of films I like.
Finally they asked me whether I had any questions (which I did), and Eric answered them. Just as we were finishing, Dan asked me a question (which seemed a little tricky) and I gave the answer that first popped into my mind. Interview was done after 25 mins and the weight was lifted off my shoulders after nearly 1 month!
Bottom line... It was a good interview to be honest (from my perspective). I tried to speak from the heart, and left out saying all the bullshit I was planning on saying. Its made me cautiously hopeful about my prospects. Although I must say that I have been wrong about these things before.
Now, its another agonizing wait before they finally reach their decision. **fingers crossed**


----------



## granados_1111 (Mar 19, 2016)

Does anyone have a good guess of how many people get interviewed and what percentage of interviewed students get accepted?


----------



## Mister K (Mar 19, 2016)

granados_1111 said:


> Does anyone have a good guess of how many people get interviewed and what percentage of interviewed students get accepted?


Umm... I've been doing the math for quite sometime now... lol. Well.... as far as I know they accept around 48 students. So my guess is (and its only a guess), they interview somewhere between 72 and 96 students.
Basing this on one thing only... the number of days interviews were held. first day of interview was on the 25th and the last day was 18th. It wasn't all continuous, so interviews were held for 12-15days maximum.
Total number of days for interviews: (MAX) 16 and 12 (MIN)
Total number of slots for each day: 6
MAX: 96 and MIN: 72.
As for percentage, its somewhere between 50% - 67% i.e. 1 in 2 students or 2 in 3 students! Not bad if you ask me.
(Yes, I had nothing better to do - kind of obsessed with this)


----------



## granados_1111 (Mar 19, 2016)

Haha wow! This is amazing. Thanks for these estimates


----------



## Mister K (Mar 19, 2016)

by the way, @granados_1111 they told me at the interview that international students make up around 50% of a class. So that's something that is positive for us


----------



## NeilMichaels (Mar 20, 2016)

Guys I just checked my account and here I see two congratulation messages about invitation for interview, I relogged and same bars still there 


]

Does Anyone else have the same situation, and any ideas what it can mean? I dont know why but i got a bit excited actually.


----------



## Paul J. (Mar 20, 2016)

@NeilMichaels Have you interviewed yet? Did you click to go further? Have you received an congrats email from columbia inviting you to an interview?


----------



## NeilMichaels (Mar 20, 2016)

Paul J. said:


> @NeilMichaels Have you interviewed yet? Did you click to go further? Have you received an congrats email from columbia inviting you to an interview?


Yes I was interviewed and I had first interview invitation bar, now second appeared.


----------



## juliabulia (Mar 20, 2016)

NeilMichaels said:


> Guys I just checked my account and here I see two congratulation messages about invitation for interview, I relogged and same bars still there View attachment 442]
> 
> Does Anyone else have the same situation, and any ideas what it can mean? I dont know why but i got a bit excited actually.


I have the same thing - probably a bug in the website, reloading the same content twice. I wouldn't read too much into it and wait until we hear directly from the school!


----------



## Paul J. (Mar 20, 2016)

Yeah, shows the same thing over here too.


----------



## tutenkhamen (Mar 20, 2016)

Checked my application status too, shows the same thing! Weird. ._. 

Is this a sign, ladies & gentlemen?! 

-gulps-


----------



## OJNY (Mar 20, 2016)

Yeah, mine shows the same thing as well. Also, do you guys know when we'd possibly hear back for the screenwriting/directing applicants? This coming week?


----------



## juliabulia (Mar 20, 2016)

OJNY said:


> Yeah, mine shows the same thing as well. Also, do you guys know when we'd possibly hear back for the screenwriting/directing applicants? This coming week?


I think before April 1st similar to last year, but some people were still interviewing last week. So I assume they'll use this week to go over applications and make decisions, and then we'll hear the week after.


----------



## tutenkhamen (Mar 20, 2016)

OJNY said:


> Also, do you guys know when we'd possibly hear back for the screenwriting/directing applicants? This coming week?



Ideally, yes. Quite a few forum members got accepted into the Creative Producing program last week. 

So I guess it's going to be this week for all of us SCR/DIR applicants!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 20, 2016)

Hang in there everyone!


----------



## granados_1111 (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't have that bug :/


----------



## granados_1111 (Mar 20, 2016)

I had my interview last Thursday and they told me results would go out in two weeks.


----------



## Mister K (Mar 20, 2016)

Lol... that is probably a glitch. Man, we are all so tense and looking out for every small thing. Even if one word changes in the application website, we'll be super tense. I know just how everyone feels. Wish we were all in the same vicinity or community, would've been fun to discuss these things.
Best of luck guys... brace yourselves, its nearly here! **fingers crossed**


----------



## Mister K (Mar 22, 2016)

No posts in the past 2 days in this thread! Is it the calm before the storm? Are we all just patiently waiting in anticipation? Not long now...


----------



## granados_1111 (Mar 22, 2016)

Mister K said:


> No posts in the past 2 days in this thread! Is it the calm before the storm? Are we all just patiently waiting in anticipation? Not long now...



I know... I guess we're all a bit nervous. I hope all here can share a classroom next semester! Best of luck.


----------



## Stein01 (Mar 22, 2016)

For those stressing about hearing back, I received my acceptance letter for the Creative Producers program at the beginning of last week. So all you directing screen/writing applicants should be hearing back sooner than later. Seems like most of the ppl here have applied for the later program but from my understanding we share a lot of classes the first year. I'm excited to meet all my fellow students this fall. If there are any accepted creative producers in the forum give me a shout. We're gonna be spending a lot of time together over the next few years!


----------



## Nar (Mar 22, 2016)

@Stein01 producers and directors/screenwriters share a common 1st year) 
P.s. Congrats on your acceptance!!


----------



## tutenkhamen (Mar 22, 2016)

This is a crucial week for all of us, guys! I'm shitting bricks now. ._.

-fingers crossed-


----------



## OJNY (Mar 22, 2016)

Do they typically call with their decision or send out an email?


----------



## Stein01 (Mar 22, 2016)

OJNY said:


> Do they typically call with their decision or send out an email?


I received a phone call first and got the official email a little less then a week after that


----------



## granados_1111 (Mar 22, 2016)

tutenkhamen said:


> This is a crucial week for all of us, guys! I'm shitting bricks now. ._.
> 
> -fingers crossed-



Hahaha, this killed me


----------



## Paul J. (Mar 23, 2016)

Eric from Columbia tried to call me and left an e-mail to call him back. It's on for directing/writing applicants!


----------



## tutenkhamen (Mar 23, 2016)

Paul J. said:


> Eric from Columbia tried to call me and left an e-mail to call him back. It's on for directing/writing applicants!



OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY OH BOYYYY! -runs around the house frantically-


----------



## granados_1111 (Mar 23, 2016)

Paul J. said:


> Eric from Columbia tried to call me and left an e-mail to call him back. It's on for directing/writing applicants!



Oh no! It's the moment of truth now


----------



## granados_1111 (Mar 23, 2016)

Oh no! I just realized I didn't put my cellphone number in the application! Whyyyyyy?!


----------



## tutenkhamen (Mar 23, 2016)

Got a call from Eric Mendelsohn 10 minutes ago. I've been accepted into Columbia's Screenwriting/Directing program with a fellowship! This is the best day of my life, guys. 

Mr. Mendelsohn knew everything about my application materials and was really keen on having me attend Columbia. I'm 100% sure if I go to grad school, I'll be attending Columbia. 

Hope to see some of you there! YAYYYYY!


----------



## granados_1111 (Mar 23, 2016)

tutenkhamen said:


> Got a call from Eric Mendelsohn 10 minutes ago. I've been accepted into Columbia's Screenwriting/Directing program with a fellowship! This is the best day of my life, guys.
> 
> Mr. Mendelsohn knew everything about my application materials and was really keen on having me attend Columbia. I'm 100% sure if I go to grad school, I'll be attending Columbia.
> 
> Hope to see some of you there! YAYYYYY!



Congrats!!!


----------



## Paul J. (Mar 23, 2016)

@tutenkhamen 

Wow - that is so great! Congrats!


----------



## sdotkdotn (Mar 23, 2016)

Congrats guys!!!

Those of you who received calls from Eric, did you interview with him as well?


----------



## granados_1111 (Mar 23, 2016)

I just got an email from Eric asking for my phone number! I'm dying here


----------



## Paul J. (Mar 23, 2016)

Just got through and I was too accepted to Columbia with a fellowship! And to answer @sdotkdotn I did not interview with Eric but he seemed to have good knowledge of my material and felt like he had a substantial role in the application process.


----------



## sdotkdotn (Mar 23, 2016)

Paul J. said:


> Just got through and I was too accepted to Columbia with a fellowship! And to answer @sdotkdotn I did not interview with Eric but he seemed to have good knowledge of my material and felt like he had a substantial role in the application process.



Wow, that's amazing! Congratulations!!! And thanks for the response!


----------



## tutenkhamen (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks, you guys!

And no, Eric didn't interview me. But as Paul said, he had very good knowledge of all my application materials.


----------



## Nar (Mar 23, 2016)

Congrats guys!!! You rule! and good luck to all of us!!!


----------



## granados_1111 (Mar 23, 2016)

Guys!

I just got accepted at Columbia!


----------



## Paul J. (Mar 23, 2016)

@granados_1111 good going!


----------



## NeilMichaels (Mar 23, 2016)

Any international student received anything about admission guys?

Congrats to all who got accepted.


----------



## bvels (Mar 23, 2016)

Congrats to everyone who's heard so far!  I'm dying over here.


----------



## KiddJewel (Mar 23, 2016)

Paul J. said:


> Eric from Columbia tried to call me and left an e-mail to call him back. It's on for directing/writing applicants!



this is killing me ! OMG! I interviewed last Friday with Dan & Eric. I think it went really well, but I haven't heard anything back. This is suicide!


----------



## kr579 (Mar 23, 2016)

I've been lurking for awhile now and haven't posted anything.  I had what I thought was the greatest interview I ever had last week with Dan and Eric and I'm on pins and needles seeing people getting calls today!  Good luck everybody!


----------



## KiddJewel (Mar 23, 2016)

kr579 said:


> I've been lurking for awhile now and haven't posted anything.  I had what I thought was the greatest interview I ever had last week with Dan and Eric and I'm on pins and needles seeing people getting calls today!  Good luck everybody!




Are you screenwriting/directing or just screenwriting ?


----------



## Mister K (Mar 23, 2016)

I am just going to die, either way - whatever happens!


----------



## Nar (Mar 23, 2016)

@Mister K  I'm in the same boat as you 
I'd probably die from a heart attack before I get an email


----------



## kr579 (Mar 23, 2016)

Screenwriting/Directing


----------



## bvels (Mar 23, 2016)

I interviewed almost a solid month ago.  It's been a rough wait.


----------



## filmstudent001 (Mar 23, 2016)

hey fellow creative producing applicants! I'm new to the group. Was recently accepted and am trying to figure out if an email was sent (or not) regarding a zoom/skype session with alum/faculty/admitted students occurring sometime soon? I could have sworn we received an email of this nature, but can't seem to find it...anyone have any insight? Thanks!  Good luck to everyone awaiting responses!


----------



## Stein01 (Mar 23, 2016)

filmstudent001 said:


> hey fellow creative producing applicants! I'm new to the group. Was recently accepted and am trying to figure out if an email was sent (or not) regarding a zoom/skype session with alum/faculty/admitted students occurring sometime soon? I could have sworn we received an email of this nature, but can't seem to find it...anyone have any insight? Thanks!  Good luck to everyone awaiting responses!


I have also been accepted to the creative producers program. You can find the information at the bottom of the third letter in your acceptance email. It's Friday at 8 pm. Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## filmstudent001 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks Stein01!


----------



## roar2k (Mar 24, 2016)

Congratulations to everyone who got accepted! Still waiting over here...


----------



## streetlightraven (Mar 24, 2016)

Yesterday I got accepted to Columbia directing/screenwriting too  Congrats to everyone!
I'm an international student btw. Had my interview on march 9th.

I have to go over things - either NYU or Columbia....ohh myy.

Good luck to those still waiting - I've heard Columbia takes time to get in touch with everyone!


----------



## gxshi (Mar 24, 2016)

No news today?!



"You see, it's the slow knife... the knife that takes its time, the knife that waits years without forgetting, then slips quietly between the bones... that's the knife that cuts deepest."


----------



## KiddJewel (Mar 24, 2016)

gxshi said:


> No news today?!
> 
> 
> 
> "You see, it's the slow knife... the knife that takes its time, the knife that waits years without forgetting, then slips quietly between the bones... that's the knife that cuts deepest."




Yes! Poetry! xo! lol


----------



## gxshi (Mar 24, 2016)

KiddJewel said:


> Yes! Poetry! xo! lol



haha, im pretty sure thats from batman...


----------



## KiddJewel (Mar 24, 2016)

gxshi said:


> haha, im pretty sure thats from batman...




it's still poetry! lol .


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 24, 2016)

I guess then it's game over for those of us who haven't heard from them


----------



## bvels (Mar 24, 2016)

WriterGirl said:


> I guess then it's game over for those of us who haven't heard from them



I wouldn't say that just yet.  According to last year's info, decisions went out over the course of a few days.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 24, 2016)

Congrats to everyone that was accepted! And if not, hang in. It takes Eric a few days to get through all of the calls. And there is always the waitlist. 
I am happy to answer any questions if Screenwriting/Directing Candidates have been accepted and are trying to decided.


----------



## MilaSkywalker (Mar 25, 2016)

I still didn't hear back and I didn't even get called for an interview. I'm clearly getting rejected right?


----------



## kr579 (Mar 25, 2016)

According to the tracking board only 8 ppl got accepted for Screenwriting/Directing so far.  Obviously some people haven't put there info on the tracking board and you gotta think that some of those people were accepted as well.  So if they accept around 40 ppl into the program, I'm guessing they have at least 20 more calls to make.  Just my educated guess, stay hopeful!


----------



## MilaSkywalker (Mar 25, 2016)

kr579 said:


> According to the tracking board only 8 ppl got accepted for Screenwriting/Directing so far.  Obviously some people haven't put there info on the tracking board and you gotta think that some of those people were accepted as well.  So if they accept around 40 ppl into the program, I'm guessing they have at least 20 more calls to make.  Just my educated guess, stay hopeful!


That makes sense. Staying hopeful  Thank you


----------



## gxshi (Mar 25, 2016)

Patrick Clement said:


> Congrats to everyone that was accepted! And if not, hang in. It takes Eric a few days to get through all of the calls. And there is always the waitlist.
> I am happy to answer any questions if Screenwriting/Directing Candidates have been accepted and are trying to decided.



Thanks Patrick! Any insider information on if offers are still being made/calls being sent out?


----------



## tutenkhamen (Mar 25, 2016)

Just received the email as well.


----------



## samlenon (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey Patrick 
1) Does Columbia really worth the high tuition fee? the university calculator shows me around 90k with the living expenses! its a budget of a few short films.. 
2) from what I have heard its more focused on screenwriting .. right? what about directing or other disciplines like editing? 
how are the equipments and facilities? is it available to all the students to experiment? how much you are free to work on your own ideas? 
in terms of career opportunities? either in columbia as academic job or working in the industry how you evaluate it? ( though I know most of it depends on the person ) 

Btw its so great to have you in this page and I appreciate you share your experiences


----------



## bvels (Mar 25, 2016)

I got an email from Columbia today with a link to my application and I was accepted!  I'm so excited!  I've got a tough decision to make, but right now this feels awesome.

Congrats to everyone!  High fives all around!


----------



## sdotkdotn (Mar 25, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## kr579 (Mar 25, 2016)

Congrats Bvels!  What time did you get the email today and did they call you at all?


----------



## bvels (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks guys!

@kr579 I got the email a little after 11 this morning (Pacific time).  No phone call yet.


----------



## bvels (Mar 25, 2016)

samlenon said:


> Hey Patrick
> 1) Does Columbia really worth the high tuition fee? the university calculator shows me around 90k with the living expenses! its a budget of a few short films..
> 2) from what I have heard its more focused on screenwriting .. right? what about directing or other disciplines like editing?
> how are the equipments and facilities? is it available to all the students to experiment? how much you are free to work on your own ideas?
> ...



I second all of these questions for @Patrick Clement.  Thanks!


----------



## subwaywoolala (Mar 25, 2016)

As a student didn't get accepted at the first patch,  I experienced long and agony waiting until JULY last year when I was finally off the waitlist. I am not the one that waited longest actually. Someone in my class waited even longer. I have just one advice : Do something else in your life that is worth doing, definitely not fresh your mail box every single minute and hold your phone to bed every night. That's just waste of time and creating anxious. I know it's hard. BUT just get your attention away from it as soon as possible. It do you no good to worried the results any more, because it's out of your control already. Go out , hang with friend, write and keep writing( because YOU will wish you have written enough story before you actually go to school if you eventually get into any film school) ,or even make a new film.
After all , film school is only one small step in your journey of becoming a filmmaker. 


Cheers


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 25, 2016)

@bvels The link you got was to the site where we submitted and checked the application was complete, or a different one?


----------



## bvels (Mar 25, 2016)

@WriterGirl Yeah, it took me to where you can login to see your application.  There was a button on the page that said I had an update and that's where the letters were.  Hope you hear back soon!


----------



## Robbbb (Mar 25, 2016)

tsting


----------



## Robbbb (Mar 25, 2016)

Hey peeps,

First time posting. I got a call on Thursday from Eric informing me that I was accepted. Eric also told me that I should expect an email from him with contact info etc. and that this would potentially initiate a conversation between me and him as to the implications of me accepting the invitation to Columbia -- part of me thinks this was with the expectance that I had been accepted at other programs and they were vouching for theirs; part of me thinks this is just Eric being a wonderfully caring person. I haven't heard anything from Eric and I wanted to know if anyone else has received any email of this sort yet? Trying to figure out if Columbia's program is financially feasible.


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 25, 2016)

@bvels At this point I'm honestly not holding my breath, but thanks for the good wishes, and CONGRATS! 

All my eggs seem to be on AFI's basket now. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## KiddJewel (Mar 25, 2016)

bvels said:


> I second all of these questions for @Patrick Clement.  Thanks!




Did you interview with Eric & Dan?


----------



## kr579 (Mar 26, 2016)

subwaywoolala said:


> As a student didn't get accepted at the first patch,  I experienced long and agony waiting until JULY last year when I was finally off the waitlist. I am not the one that waited longest actually. Someone in my class waited even longer. I have just one advice : Do something else in your life that is worth doing, definitely not fresh your mail box every single minute and hold your phone to bed every night. That's just waste of time and creating anxious. I know it's hard. BUT just get your attention away from it as soon as possible. It do you no good to worried the results any more, because it's out of your control already. Go out , hang with friend, write and keep writing( because YOU will wish you have written enough story before you actually go to school if you eventually get into any film school) ,or even make a new film.
> After all , film school is only one small step in your journey of becoming a filmmaker.
> 
> 
> Cheers



I was wait listed 2 years ago and didn't get in.  I interviewed again this year and I can tell you not knowing yet is pure torture.  If I decided to write during this time period, the topic would be about torture lol


----------



## CWYH (Mar 26, 2016)

MilaSkywalker said:


> I still didn't hear back and I didn't even get called for an interview. I'm clearly getting rejected right?



I'm in the same boat! Nooo idea what's happening but I guess we'll just have to wait and see! I suppose no outright rejection is good.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 26, 2016)

gxshi said:


> Thanks Patrick! Any insider information on if offers are still being made/calls being sent out?


I really don't know. I would say middle of this next week would be the end of the line.


----------



## MilaSkywalker (Mar 26, 2016)

CWYH said:


> I'm in the same boat! Nooo idea what's happening but I guess we'll just have to wait and see! I suppose no outright rejection is good.


The wait is killing meeeee.. I hope we both get good news after the weekend.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 26, 2016)

samlenon said:


> Hey Patrick
> 1) Does Columbia really worth the high tuition fee? the university calculator shows me around 90k with the living expenses! its a budget of a few short films..
> 2) from what I have heard its more focused on screenwriting .. right? what about directing or other disciplines like editing?
> how are the equipments and facilities? is it available to all the students to experiment? how much you are free to work on your own ideas?
> ...



Thanks for the questions, I'll go through them one at a time. 

And just as a primer, I am one student in a program with up to 250-300 current students at any given time (producers and dir/scr) so this is just my own opinion. Certainly each student has their own experiences, and I can only speak to my own. 

1) Film school is expensive. Grad school is expensive. Applying to a film MFA program requires serious financial commitment. I understood what would be required from me from each school I applied to. Some people have financial benefactors; I am not one of them. Relative to other schools in the Top Ten, Columbia is well within the same range. I knew I could apply to CSUN, or some other state school, but if you want to play in the big leagues, you will have to pony up the dough. 

And yes, 90k is a couple of short films. If this is a viable option, I say go for it. Film school is only one way to start building your career.  I want to make 5-10 million dollar features, how can I expect someone to trust me with a 5-10 million dollar property, if I am not willing to invest even 5% of that is building my professional skills? Again, just my own approach.

2) Columbia is a "story" school. Period. That is a little reductionist, but I think accurate. 

There are 3-4 filmed exercises per semester and 2 larger projects each year. You will be making shorts to hone your directing/production skills, but as I have said in previous posts, Columbia is not a strong production school. I went to Columbia because I felt I was already strong in production, but if I wanted to be a successful director, I needed to learn to tell a story, explore performance and deeply understand scripts and story;  not just push a button or turn on a light. I feel thus far Columbia has delivered in that regard.

If you want complete freedom, school is probably not for you. Part of academia is  not IF they provide boundaries or guidance (because they all do), but HOW they provide it. Columbia has rules, you cannot just shoot anything you want; anytime you want. Personal projects outside of school, sure you can do whatever you want. But your work in class will be guided by the principals I think Columbia is known for, story. It sort of permeates the program in the first year. 

I made a post some pages back about how I feel in regards to alumni, industry outreach, ect. So I wont repeat that stuff here. 

I hope I can be of some help and I am really looking forward to meeting some/all/many of you next Fall. One of the first events of the semester is the 8-12 screenings. This is a public screening of end-of-first-year projects, followed by a faculty critique. Its part X-Factor, part Project Greenlight and ALWAYS interesting. I hope some of you will come see my film.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 26, 2016)

If anyone wants to see filmed exercises just PM me. I'd be happy to share. Normally we never show these outside of class, so maybe it would be of interest.


----------



## bvels (Mar 26, 2016)

Patrick Clement said:


> Thanks for the questions, I'll go through them one at a time.
> 
> And just as a primer, I am one student in a program with up to 250-300 current students at any given time (producers and dir/scr) so this is just my own opinion. Certainly each student has their own experiences, and I can only speak to my own.
> 
> ...



Hi Patrick, thanks so much for answering all these questions.  Your insight has been really helpful.  So I have another!  I was wondering how you and other students typically fund your films.  I know there are grants available, but is that a common way to get funds?  Or do most people just pay out of pocket? (which would be tough for me personally as I have very little savings).  Or are there other ways?

Thanks so much, hopefully see you in the fall!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 26, 2016)

bvels said:


> Hi Patrick, thanks so much for answering all these questions.  Your insight has been really helpful.  So I have another!  I was wondering how you and other students typically fund your films.  I know there are grants available, but is that a common way to get funds?  Or do most people just pay out of pocket? (which would be tough for me personally as I have very little savings).  Or are there other ways?
> 
> Thanks so much, hopefully see you in the fall!



Good question. 

The exercises are simple enough, it won't cost you really anything. 

The first year has two bigger projects, the 3-5min film (shooting over winter break) and the 8-12min film (shooting over summer break). Students have to fund their own films. Many students go back home and film where they have better resources. Ultimately, it is up to the filmmaker to not only find a way to pay for their own film, but to make a film within their budgetary limitations. 

Of course, if someone were to stay in NYC, shoot in NYC and use only the gear from the Equipment Room you are basically looking at meals and some transportation. We can get student film agreements with SAG-AFTRA. so in theory you could make a nice short in NYC with union actors for $100-$300. 

If you are borrowing money (like many of us) Gov loans allow you to borrow up to you entire cost of attendance. If you save smart and live sparce, you can squirrel away a few hundred dollars and use that. That is what I did.


----------



## tutenkhamen (Mar 26, 2016)

Mr. @Patrick Clement delivers yet again! Thanks so much for all the info, man. 

From the sound of it and everything else that I've researched on, seems like Columbia is THE place I want to go. But it's so expensive! Plus being an international student, the exchange rate takes the whole game a notch higher. I'm frantically taking my finals/wrapping exams/packing up to go back home/applying for more scholarships since the day I received the call. 

It's real, all of sudden. And scary. But something tells me that all of it is going to be worth it. So I won't back down. 

Patrick, what about employment opportunities in the second year? Do you guys get internships? I read that Columbia offers work relevant to the 'profile', is that true? Also, are you aware of any international students (seniors) being successful in finding jobs once they left college?


----------



## subwaywoolala (Mar 26, 2016)

kr579 said:


> I was wait listed 2 years ago and didn't get in.  I interviewed again this year and I can tell you not knowing yet is pure torture.  If I decided to write during this time period, the topic would be about torture lol



From my opinion, that's actually a quite good topic. Anyway, there are not many chances for you to experience this kind of feeling in your life.


----------



## Mister K (Mar 27, 2016)

I am still hoping that they haven't made all the calls yet. Next few days are critical. This weekend was probably closed because of Easter right? Still trying to remain positive but.....


----------



## sdotkdotn (Mar 27, 2016)

Mister K said:


> I am still hoping that they haven't made all the calls yet. Next few days are critical. This weekend was probably closed because of Easter right? Still trying to remain positive but.....



I know! I think my fingers and toes are going to be stuck permanently crossed. I've never waited so anxiously for the phone to ring. Hopefully there's another large of batch of acceptance calls to be placed and that we're among the recipients 

I've seconded guessed every word I uttered during the interview, almost to the point of madness :/


----------



## Mister K (Mar 27, 2016)

@sdotkdotn  The first day had so many calls... I guess that's what has gotten us worried. the next few days haven't had anything noteworthy (a couple of calls and an e-mail). Its a little surprising to me tbh, the suspense is killing me. If this was a film, I'd fast forward it to the climax.... lol
You think they had some "priority" or "first preference" when they made those calls? I don't think that it was random. Still fingers crossed!


----------



## sdotkdotn (Mar 27, 2016)

Yup, Hitchcock's got nothing of this suspense! 

I'm not sure :/  It's so tempting to read into every little detail, make connections, and extrapolate from past years, but ultimately, and frustratingly, I have no idea. 

I wouldn't think they'd have a priority list in terms of the calls they've been making because they're not asking people to commit to coming on the spot (unless they are?). Or I guess unless they wanted to give those people a few extra days to make a decision?  Ughhh lol, I'm just not sure.


----------



## abe slaney (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,

First time poster. I was accepted into the program for Dir/Scr. on Friday. I received an email like some other people did informing me that my application status had changed. To everyone that has not heard back yet, best of luck!

To those that have been accepted and plan to attend, I'm wondering what your plan is for housing. Is anyone applying for on-campus housing?


----------



## kr579 (Mar 29, 2016)

Facebook just reminded me that March 29th 2013 I was waitlisted... thanks Facebook for reminding me!  By the way, the silence on this CU message board lately is deafening.  Any news from this week?


----------



## MilaSkywalker (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm still waiting. This is painful


----------



## DPark (Mar 29, 2016)

Did anyone find that the message box(for interview invitation, in purple) was disappeared in the application...? I logged in in this morning and then I found it disappeared. I'm wondering if it is just for me or for everyone.


----------



## Mister K (Mar 29, 2016)

Same here. I guess...
ITS TIME!


----------



## DPark (Mar 29, 2016)

Cool. I just wanna know the result as soon as possible regardless I'm accepted or not. That's all for me. lol


----------



## tutenkhamen (Mar 29, 2016)

People, hang in there! I'm sure good news is still on its way! BREEEEATHE. 

Also, can we potential Columbians start a Facebook group or something?


----------



## DPark (Mar 29, 2016)

There are a lot of groups of Columbia MFA Film in the Facebook. You guys who got accepted can generate a new group for the class of 2016. 

Be there first, and I hope I could join in.


----------



## Mister K (Mar 29, 2016)

tutenkhamen said:


> People, hang in there! I'm sure good news is still on its way! BREEEEATHE.


CAN'T..... WALLS.... CLOSING IN... SAY HI TO...... ERIC FOR ME.... **gasps for air**


----------



## Nar (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey guys! I just found out that the message about being selected for the interview has disappeared from my application. Who else has noticed this in his/her application? I guess this mean that my application status soon will be changed, but who knows :/ 
P.s. Congrats @abe slaney !


----------



## samlenon (Mar 29, 2016)

tutenkhamen said:


> People, hang in there! I'm sure good news is still on its way! BREEEEATHE.
> 
> Also, can we potential Columbians start a Facebook group or something?



It is a great idea! lets create a fb group Columbia Film 2016..Btw Did you choose Columbia over chapman? if Yes why?


----------



## Mister K (Mar 29, 2016)

UPDATE: Just got a waitlist e-mail. Sigh.... At least now I know.
Can't help but feel a little gutted, now it depends on plain luck.


----------



## juliabulia (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey everyone, I just got notified that I'm on the waitlist. That means things are starting to go out!

I'll likely be removing myself from the waitlist and attending UCLA, so that means anyone else on the waitlist, one less person to compete with! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## sdotkdotn (Mar 29, 2016)

Just got the email to check my application. Not good news, pretty bummed about it.

Congrats to everyone that got in and best best best of luck to those still waiting to hear!


----------



## Mister K (Mar 29, 2016)

Any International student thinking of not attending Columbia?


----------



## Mister K (Mar 29, 2016)

@sdotkdotn did you make the waitlist?


----------



## sdotkdotn (Mar 29, 2016)

Mister K said:


> @sdotkdotn did you make the waitlist?



Nope, unfortunately a straight rejection 

I came out of the interview thinking it went so well. I've since second-guessed everything to death, but I'm surprised (and obviously quite disappointed) that my initial reaction was so far off-base.

Best of luck getting off of the waitlist! I read a post somewhere in this forum, perhaps you did too, that 30% of the class ends up coming in off of it. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Farid Huseynli (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi Everyone. I am from Azerbaijan, and honestly there is no film culture in this country, but I am pretty sure that I can tell beautiful stories. I have obtained BS in Engineering, and applied to several programs last year, all of them ended in failure.

Now I was waitlisted by Columbia.

BUT This is the only program I applied this year, and now probably my future depends on your hands, dear admitted students. So, those who aren't interested studying (SCR/DIR) at Columbia please decline asap. Appreciated in advance!

Thank you!


----------



## DPark (Mar 29, 2016)

Got rejected as well. Feeling pretty disappointed but finally I'm free from that long, painful waiting.

Congrats to everyone that got accepted and best of luck to all of you. I think now it's time for me to go back to my country.

A quick question. Are the rejection email and waitlist email different...? Just curious~


----------



## Mister K (Mar 29, 2016)

Another quick question, do waitllisted students get any financial packages (if they are admitted later on)? I was banking on some sort of financial aid as well. Just curious.

@sdotkdotn and @DPark tough luck to both of you. I know the feeling. I hope that you had other options. Columbia was my only one.


----------



## sdotkdotn (Mar 29, 2016)

Mister K said:


> @sdotkdotn and @DPark tough luck to both of you. I know the feeling. I hope that you had other options. Columbia was my only one.



Thanks man, appreciate it! Luckily/fortunately, I do.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 29, 2016)

Rejected. I feel so crushed :'(
@sdotksotn I felt the same way after my interview. I even sent a thank you email to Eric after and he sent a really nice reply back. *sigh*


----------



## Mister K (Mar 29, 2016)

Did you all get the same e-mail?


----------



## WriterGirl (Mar 29, 2016)

sdotkdotn said:


> I came out of the interview thinking it went so well. I've since second-guessed everything to death, but I'm surprised (and obviously quite disappointed) that my initial reaction was so far off-base.



Same here. I guess that's what bummed me the most, that I thought it had gone well, and they said they had liked my materials 

However, I knew I wasn't getting an acceptance since they sent those out last week... and I don't think Wait List peeps get financial help (*anyone who knows better, correct me if I'm wrong about this*), so that wouldn't have worked out for me anyway...


----------



## sdotkdotn (Mar 29, 2016)

Indigo said:


> Rejected. I feel so crushed :'(
> @sdotksotn I felt the same way after my interview. I even sent a thank you email to Eric after and he sent a really nice reply back. *sigh*



Haha, I sent thank you notes to my interviewers as well. Got a nice response, too. It's crazy. My impulse has been to dissect everything that I said in the interview. Maybe I expressed too much admiration for Terrence Malick and he's perceived as not really a storyteller, which is what Columbia is looking for? Maybe I just came across as a jerk lol. It's so tempting to break everything down, but we can't really know what it was or wasn't.

I really felt that it was by far the best application I submitted though, which makes it even more of a bummer.

Congrats on UT though! Is that where you're going to go? Maybe you'll even get to work with Malick haha.


----------



## kr579 (Mar 29, 2016)

Applied twice, got interviewed twice, wait listed than rejected last year and rejected outright this year.  I just don't get it...


----------



## grotowski (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey guys! Posting for the first time. I too got waitlisted for SCR/DIR so the wait is not over, but I think it probably is considering I am seeing there are quite a few on the WL. Also, is the fact that WL's don't get financial aid, should they get accepted, for certain?


----------



## bvels (Mar 31, 2016)

Well, I did it.  After an agonizing week I decided and accepted Columbia's offer!  See you guys in the fall!


----------



## Patrick Clement (Mar 31, 2016)

Everyone is probably either hungover from celebrating or making other plans or a combination of both. If you were rejected, it hurts. But I wanted to share a quick story with all of you:

I pulled a faculty member aside a couple of weeks ago. I remember how exciting/exhausting the application process was for me and sort of reminisced with them about that time of year and how exciting it was; a new batch of students. I asked them if it ever got tedious; sorting through applications and doing interviews over that many years I wondered if it was "work" to them and if there was some tedium to it, and this is what they said (in a nut shell):
*
"I struggle with it every year. It is stressful knowing that our decision, whether an acceptance or a rejection, could change people's lives forever. The responsibility of that is never lost or ignored. And the diligence of selections never gets any easier. "  *


----------



## abe slaney (Apr 2, 2016)

What are everyone's thoughts concerning the tuition? I am really struck by how much money it costs to attend.


----------



## tutenkhamen (Apr 3, 2016)

abe slaney said:


> What are everyone's thoughts concerning the tuition? I am really struck by how much money it costs to attend.



Something tells me that it'll be worth it.


----------



## Boethius (Apr 5, 2016)

abe slaney said:


> What are everyone's thoughts concerning the tuition? I am really struck by how much money it costs to attend.



This is the same question I'm asking myself. Have you reached out to the students listed in the acceptance letter for their thoughts?


----------



## samlenon (Apr 5, 2016)

@Boethius ..I was also accepted to Columbia and have the same Thoughts!! maybe we need to create a new thread about it..what other people who have the offer think about the tuition fee? does it  really worth? how they are going to get the money? loans?


----------



## abe slaney (Apr 5, 2016)

I accepted the offer of admission on Saturday. As for financing my degree, borrowing money seems to be the realistic approach. One would think that with a $9.5 billion endowment, Columbia would be able to provide more scholarship money. Oh well! I agree with @tutenkhamen and would guess that it will be worth it, even if just for the experience.


----------



## tutenkhamen (Apr 7, 2016)

So who's paid the initial deposit? I'm going ahead with it today. Psyched!


----------



## bvels (Apr 8, 2016)

tutenkhamen said:


> So who's paid the initial deposit? I'm going ahead with it today. Psyched!



I mailed mine in a few days ago.  It's real!


----------



## tutenkhamen (Apr 8, 2016)

Just wired mine as well! There's no going back from here on! x'D


----------



## WriterGirl (Apr 8, 2016)

@tutenkhamen @bvels Out of curiosity, how much is Columbia's deposit and how much time do they give you?


----------



## tutenkhamen (Apr 9, 2016)

@WriterGirl We were given about 25 days, and the amount was $800.


----------



## tutenkhamen (Apr 9, 2016)

@WriterGirl We were given about 25 days, and the amount was $800.


----------



## tutenkhamen (Apr 9, 2016)

So who's finally attending?!_ (Considering finances) _

Can we start a Facebook group?


----------



## filmstudent001 (Apr 10, 2016)

currently deciding between the lowered cost of BU's one year program (producing candidate) vs the dream of columbia's creative producing program despite its high cost (taking out many loans). some input from people would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Boethius (Apr 11, 2016)

I clicked the accept button a few minutes ago. After doing weeks of research and soul search, I decided Columbia was the best program I could be attending right now. I look forward to meeting the rest of the class!


----------



## Boethius (Apr 11, 2016)

filmstudent001 said:


> currently deciding between the lowered cost of BU's one year program (producing candidate) vs the dream of columbia's creative producing program despite its high cost (taking out many loans). some input from people would be greatly appreciated!



I don't know anything about BU, but it probably depends on what you want to do with a career in film. What are your goals? I decided to go to Columbia for storytelling emphasis and laser focus on screenwriting and directing. I'm hoping to augment my education in NYC with internships in Los Angeles.


----------



## filmstudent001 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks @Boethius. Much appreciated.


----------



## Stein01 (Apr 12, 2016)

2 day aired my deposit yesterday. Looks like it's official. Psyched to meet everyone in August!


----------



## Stein01 (Apr 15, 2016)

@tutenkhamen @Boethius has anyone started a facebook group as far as you know?


----------



## gaptoothmotherfucker (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi guys,

Congratulations to those admitted into the program and to those who weren't i hope you are not discouraged to apply again next year, there are people who have done it three times and finally gotten in, it is truly a great program worth all the student loan debt :/ . I am very excited to get to know you guys this coming fall. I'm Rod, a first year Screenwriting/Directing concentrate and i am currently producing a short (8-12min) film that will be shot this coming June 28,29,30 in NYC. You will all have to do this next summer as well, i was hoping to see if anyone here is interested in working on the film shoot on the dates mentioned above. It's gonna be a fun shoot in a cool part of town. The story is about a young kid who comes home to find his baby brother alone and he along with the baby embark on a journey through the dangerous streets in search of their mother who is a prostitute. If anyone is interested in helping us out and getting to know a bunch of the current first years please add me on Facebook (https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009369634420&ref=bookmarks) and shoot me a message. 

Best,
Rod


----------



## Paul J. (Apr 17, 2016)

So just a reminder for those waitlisted - the deadline was on the 15th and I for one gave up my spot (and scholarship though I don't know if that transfers as well to already accepted, waitlisted or just back into Columbia's wallet?). It was a tough call but after weighing all the pro's and con's USC and South California just felt like the better fit. Good luck everyone!


----------



## tutenkhamen (Apr 23, 2016)

NOOOOOO! We lost @Paul J. everybody.


----------



## tutenkhamen (Apr 23, 2016)

So finally, who's going? Let's start a conversation on Facebook, people!


----------



## Mister K (Apr 23, 2016)

Anybody has any update on the waitlists? Or has every international student accepted the offer?


----------



## NeilMichaels (May 1, 2016)

Hey everyone. Any news about waitlisted guys?


----------



## Stein01 (May 11, 2016)

tutenkhamen said:


> So finally, who's going? Let's start a conversation on Facebook, people!


Have u found any kind of facebook group related to the incoming class?


----------



## bvels (May 11, 2016)

@Stein01 here's the official group for our class: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1708492362725613/

Anybody started in on that summer viewing/reading list yet?  Some good stuff on there


----------



## tutenkhamen (May 15, 2016)

I see quite a few 'Attending' on the spreadsheet next to Columbia. So why isn't there any conversation happening on the group? Have you all joined already? :O


----------



## Stein01 (May 18, 2016)

@tutenkhamen I requested to join the group a week ago but my status is still pending.


----------



## Mister K (May 30, 2016)

Weird. I thought being on the waitlist might produce results, but nothing so far. Has everybody accepted their offers? Just my luck!
You guys have any suggestions on other options?


----------



## Patrick Clement (May 30, 2016)

Mister K said:


> Weird. I thought being on the waitlist might produce results, but nothing so far. Has everybody accepted their offers? Just my luck!
> You guys have any suggestions on other options?



Hang tight, people drop out. If you are able, I would wait it out. Some people got their call all the way into early August.


----------



## Mister K (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks @Patrick Clement I am sure something will turn up in the end. But early August would be virtually impossible for me. I am an international student, so there is a hassle about visas, and other documents. Let's see. Still fingers crossed


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Jun 8, 2016)

@Patrick Clement  - Saw your name last week in one of the class rooms! It was like seeing a weird ghost haha. I'm doing the TV writing intensive workshop 

Is anyone else from the forums doing the workshop? I'm in the room 512 section.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 8, 2016)

IndecisiveElle said:


> Saw your name last week in one of the class rooms! It was like seeing a weird ghost haha.


The matrix is real.


----------



## Chris W (Jun 9, 2016)

IndecisiveElle said:


> I'm doing the TV writing intensive workshop



Is the workshop a summer program there? Did you decide where you're going in the fall?


----------



## Patrick Clement (Jun 21, 2016)

IndecisiveElle said:


> @Patrick Clement  - Saw your name last week in one of the class rooms! It was like seeing a weird ghost haha. I'm doing the TV writing intensive workshop
> 
> Is anyone else from the forums doing the workshop? I'm in the room 512 section.



Ha! There is only like five rooms so..not that weird. Although I have to wonder who is writing my name all over school? I should be happy you didnt see my name in the bathroom.


----------



## NeilMichaels (Jun 22, 2016)

Desperately waiting for any update on Waitlist. Nothing. You know guys, I sacrificied lots of thing in sake of Cinema, but after all nothing. Such a pist off situation, having an engineering degree in Bachelor, and applying to Master in films second year in a row, nothing. Just hopes, which almost died. Last year LFS interviewed and rejected me, now Columbia waitlisted, and. . . Anyway thanks for reading. I wish good luck to all


----------



## NeilMichaels (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Anyone has update about waitlisted applicants?

Regards


----------



## Mister K (Jul 19, 2016)

Nope. Nothing. Zilch. I have given up hope. Even if they accept me tomorrow, I won't be able to go because of issues with visas, etc.
By the way, @NeilMichaels can you give me any info on the lfs interview? I applied, and will interview very soon.
TIA


----------



## NeilMichaels (Jul 23, 2016)

@Mister K so it was similar to Columbia general question about tastes u and so on hope you nail it friend


----------



## Mister K (Jul 25, 2016)

Just got accepted into LFS!


----------



## NeilMichaels (Nov 6, 2016)

Can folks who got admission
 share with us their auto bio essay, and overall insights please? thanks in advance.


----------



## Patrick Clement (Nov 10, 2016)

NeilMichaels said:


> Can folks who got admission
> share with us their auto bio essay, and overall insights please? thanks in advance.


OK. Here is my:
1. Personal Essay
2. Three Page Scene
3. Dramatic Writing Sample
4. Resume. 

You can view my Portfolio Film in this thread:
Portfolio Film (as of 2/18) Accepted - Austin, Interviews - AFI, NYU, Columbia 

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

